# GoalGetter Becomes A Weightlifter



## GoalGetter (Oct 2, 2005)

New Journal...

 The obstacle course stuff is on the back burner, since I decided to try the july 2006 competition instead of the one next month due to the slew of injuries or almost-injuries I kept having while trying to train for it in a hurry.

 That being said, I've started to go out to Long Island a couple of times a week with Patrick to learn the Olympic lifts. I have to admit at first I just wanted to try because I always want to do what P is doing, and I always want to learn everything. But I wasn't really THAT into it. It was just something else to do.

 But after going to his first meet, and then seeing other girls doing it (and seeing how few girls there are in the sport!), I kinda developed a little bit more of an interest. P started teaching me at our gym and I felt hopeless. Like my body is just not programmed to do these things, and I am too old to learn. But after going out there a few times, and after working on some of the technique at our gym here in the city, I have improved a bit.

 Don't get me wrong, by my ridiculously high standards, I still suck! However, everyone has commented on how much I've improved from the first time they saw me stumbling on the platform. And I know, also. I know I've improved.

 If anything, this is a sport that, like my first time dieting down last year, will teach me patience and serve as a constant reminder and motivator to be consistent with my training. In addition to that, since I want to eventually compete in the lightest weight class (48kg), it will also serve as a way for me to HAVE to watch my calories and stay on top of my diet  A "must" for someone like me, who occasionally binges and then has a hard time getting back on the wagon.

 The goal for this journal: to be doing both the clean and jerk and the snatch with some kind of profieciency in about a month, and take it from there. The coach said he would like me to be ready for some meet in november. I think I can do it. There are no hurdles in this one !

 The workouts for this will include two days a week of technique work in Long Island usually (if no training in long island that week, then here in the city), and two days of strength and muscle maintenance work (or vanity work as patrick referred to it haha!). In addition to this, I will include sprints, mostly on a track, and when it gets too cold, perhaps in the aerobics studio.

 My diet will consist of mostly clean food, with one day a week where i may indulge in pizza and/or ice cream. The four days in vegas coming up will not count. 

 So, as the coach said to me this morning, I am going from_ lifting weights_, to becoming a _weightlifter_.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 2, 2005)

*POP*

I got the first post hehhe

Damn I cant believe you are O lifting too... thats fucking cool.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> *POP*
> 
> I got the first post hehhe


 Will you still respect me in the morning?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2005)

Thats pretty cool to hear. Where in long Island is this?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 2, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Thats pretty cool to hear. Where in long Island is this?


 Uh... damn. I think it's franklin square.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 2, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Will you still respect me in the morning?



hahahahaha... Yea, I have unconditional love for you.


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 2, 2005)

Good Luck!!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 2, 2005)

it is hard to learn the older you get and......unfortunaly, coming from a strength background doesn't always help as you are programed a certain way and need to develop more speed (all of these are the same problems that I have).  Not everyone is going to be the next national champion or the best there is or even one of the best there is (I am slowly starting to realize this.   ).  But, you can work on your lifts and hit persoanl bests and enjoy the sport, the competition, training with a team and the commradarie that goes with it.

and yes....you have gotten better and faster in a few short weeks.  It takes time....the snatch is way way harder than the clean so hang in there!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn I cant believe you are O lifting too... thats fucking cool.


 It IS cool. I swear I would have never thought I'd be interested. And little by little, I've become more and more determined to get it. I think a big part of it is knowing that it is a predominantly male sport. I get a kick out of doing something that isn't traditionally thought of as being "for girls"


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2005)

Ready for the Cold NY weather GG?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 2, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Ready for the Cold NY weather GG?


 hell yeah! Bring on the long-john weather! I'm ready! I looooove winter/cold!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 2, 2005)

Good luck with the new goals, GG.


			
				GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hell yeah! Bring on the long-john weather! I'm ready! I looooove winter/cold!


mmmmmm ... i'll send a blast of some Canadian arctic cold your way 
ur gonna hate me for that.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2005)

Cool stuff Ivy.


We'll see how long you love the snow and cold


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 3, 2005)

This just makes me angry at P.  He has a girl that does Olympic lifting.  I'm a jealous bastard.  Haha.

Good luck Ivy.  I'm sure you'll do well; you have exceptional will power!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 3, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> This just makes me angry at P. He has a girl that *does Olympic lifting*. I'm a jealous bastard. Haha.


Well, technically I don't "do" olympic lifting just yet! i "attempt" olympic lifting. don't be mad at him until I actually "do" olympic lifting! 


> Good luck Ivy. I'm sure you'll do well; you have exceptional will power!


Thank you, CP, for the good luck... i just hope i can find something to stick with! hahaha! You all must be so tired of all my new journals/adventures/change-of-minds! I think this is something that will stick, though.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 3, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Cool stuff Ivy.
> 
> 
> We'll see how long you love the snow and cold


Thanks Iain!

I will love the snow and cold so long as i've got funky to keep me warm  heh heh!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 3, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Good luck with the new goals, GG.
> 
> mmmmmm ... i'll send a blast of some Canadian arctic cold your way
> ur gonna hate me for that.


Thanks bulk! Bring it on!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 3, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Thanks Iain!
> 
> I will love the snow and cold so long as i've got funky to keep me warm  heh heh!



With all the ice-cream that he has been eating, that shouldnt be a problem  hahaha


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> it is hard to learn the older you get and......unfortunaly, coming from a strength background doesn't always help as you are programed a certain way and need to develop more speed (all of these are the same problems that I have).  Not everyone is going to be the next national champion or the best there is or even one of the best there is (I am slowly starting to realize this.   ).  QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I, unfortunately, have realized this during this past weekend as well, but with speed/agility terms.  I figured since I was doing the Power lifts and periodizing properly that my speed/agility/jumping would have improved, but that was not the case.  I was thinking of scrapping it all, there should be some training effect from what I am doing, but decided that a better idea would be to be ultra strict with my speed/agility work and hit that crap for 8 weeks and reassess.  I also cannot wait to get back to doing power cleans again, but hang snatches are first on the list.  The pop you get from hitting the oly lifts is kind of indescribable, kind of like a mental high from accopmlishing something.  GG, you will see what I mean when you rip out your first workout with only one or so mistakes.  I have only done it once, but it was a good feeling.
> ...


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 3, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Thank you, CP, for the good luck... i just hope i can find something to stick with! hahaha! You all must be so tired of all my new journals/adventures/change-of-minds! I think this is something that will stick, though.



Pfft.  There's nothing wrong with wanting to excel in several areas simultaneously.  We all do.  Not to mention, Monstar still has his support base and he starts a new journal every week or two.  Haha.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 3, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> GG and PP, how old are you 2?




i am 26


----------



## motopsyko32 (Oct 3, 2005)

hi...

closing on Wednesday the 12th


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> it is hard to learn the older you get and......unfortunaly, coming from a strength background doesn't always help as you are programed a certain way and need to develop more speed (all of these are the same problems that I have). Not everyone is going to be the next national champion or the best there is or even one of the best there is (I am slowly starting to realize this.  ).  But, you can work on your lifts and hit persoanl bests and enjoy the sport, the competition


 DITTO - :bounce:

 Good job GG, I was first introduced to O-Lifting by my girl-friend. (2 words),
 and her team of female lifters.
 At all of her meets I went to,
 the ladies outnumbered the guys! - 

 Did you guys find a gym to lift in in Nevada??

 I would still like to hit some lifts with the Dynamic Duo - 
 (If my knee permits it) -


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 3, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> hi...
> 
> closing on Wednesday the 12th


 hey little brother, check your email


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 3, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> DITTO - :bounce:
> 
> Good job GG, I was first introduced to O-Lifting by my girl-friend. (2 words),
> and her team of female lifters.
> ...


 That is awesome!! What little exposure I've had to o-lifting around here has been predominantly male, so I have just assumed that there are not very many ladies doing this. The team here is mostly guys, the competition i went to for P was made up of mostly guys, and even most of the videos online are mostly guys. 


> Did you guys find a gym to lift in in Nevada??


 I don't know - P is in ccharge of doing that. I'm sure we have found a gym, i just don't know about it. 



> I would still like to hit some lifts with the Dynamic Duo -
> (If my knee permits it) -


 hahahahahahaha, I feel like i should buy a spandex outfit with a cape for this workout! hahaha!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 3, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hell yeah! Bring on the long-john weather! I'm ready! I looooove winter/cold!


LMAO! I'll ask again in the middle of January


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 3, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I feel like i should buy a spandex outfit with a cape for this workout! hahaha!


  - I have one -  (but no cape)


----------



## crisg555 (Oct 4, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hell yeah! Bring on the long-john weather! I'm ready! I looooove winter/cold!


I love the cold weather, just for a few days though.  If there some spare $$$ at the end of the year, your bro, and I hope to visit you guys.  Will see.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2005)

*Workout Sunday October 2, 2005*

Hang Cleans
 15k/4 x 2
 20k/4 x 4
 22.5k/4 x 5 with 1/4 squat on last rep of each set

 Snatch Balance
 broomstick/5 x 3
 30 seconds in the hole each rep

 Clean Pulls
 110/3 x 5

 Chin Ups
 3 x 3


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2005)

*Workout Tuesday October 4, 2005*

Squat
 105/5
 135/5
 155/5

 Hang Cleans
 45/3 x 10

 notes: gotta work on the jump feet out + catch + squat part hahaha! Jesus! So many things to think about at the same time!

 BB Over Head Press
 55/8 x 3

 DB Row, Prone on Bench
 15/12 x 3
 17.5/12 x 3

 Face Pulls
 27.5/12 x 2

 Rotating Bicep Curls
 12.5/12
 15/12

 Tricep Rope Pressdowns
 27.5/12 x 2

 Cardio Sprints on Versa Climber
 75 feet x 10 sprints, about 35-40 seconds each sprint wiht 30-40 seconds rest in between


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2005)

*Thursday, October 6, 2005*

Hang Cleans
 45/4 x 4

 Hang Clean & Jerk
 55/3 x 3  
 65/2 x 2

 Pulls
 105/2
 125/2
 135/2

 Deadlift (with an attempt at a "pull" but not quite)
 155/2
 165/2

 Overhead Squats
 18/5 x 4

 Snatches
 18/3

 Back Squat
 95/8
 115/8
 135/8


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2005)

strong day.....strong day.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> strong day.....strong day.


 

 rawr.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 6, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> notes: gotta work on the jump feet out + catch + squat part hahaha! Jesus! So many things to think about at the same time!


 

 Wait till you have to add "_AGE_" to that equation -


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 6, 2005)

Awesome, I know your gonna be GREAT at it too, just like Patrick!!! Hows it goin for you guys?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2005)

*Just returned from the O...*

... and boy, oh, boy, are my pants tight! HAHAHA!

 As promised, I pigged out three days in a row. First a with a little self-restraignt and some reluctance to show my true colors as a glutton, but soon enough with no decorum left whatsoever, piling pastry after pastry, hand over fist, into my mouth at every opportunity.

 Contrary to my post-binge ritual of self-punishment, I have not stepped on a scale, as I am apt to do after such epicurean debaucheries. I don't want to know. I don't care. Well, I DO care, but the numbers on the scale will just cause needless torment, as I know most of that extra heft is water and will be gone in a few days' time.

 Speaking of water, I drank nothing but that, all weekend (and not enough of it). Surprisingly I did not have even ONE SIP of alcohol. I really thought I'd do it this trip, but just couldn't bring myself to break my personal sobriety/abstinence record.

 Buffet adventures aside, this weekend was a BLAST! Got to hang out with Jodi and Kerry (my partners in buffet crime), and MonkeyMan, and got to work out with all of them at Gold's. Met some of the folks from Designer Supplements and Bulk Nutrition. Met Jesse and Callie Marunde. Took pictures of gay bodybuilders holding hands. Passed out half way through Cirque De Soleil's Zumanity from sheer exhaustion. Bet $1.00 on slots. Lost $1.00 on slots. Got a one-hour massage at the spa. Rode the Manhattan Express rollercoaster... and more. 

 I'm exhausted just trying to remember everything we did this weekend... 

 Bottom line - I would totally do this weekend over again any day! Especially with such great company!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2005)

I am an eyewitness to the eating of many pastries and goodies by this group - 

And I broke my alcohol free stint, to make up for whatever these guys didn't drink - 

(Although, feel like shit from it)


----------



## Jodi (Oct 17, 2005)

I had a great time too and it was awsome meeting you Ivonne 

MM, I felt like shit yesterday too.  And yesterday morning I really slacked on the buffet style eating due to the alcohol too lol!  I certainly drank enough.

However all the other days I almost felt like the ring leader to the buffet.  Making trip after trip after trip.  When I went out to dinner with TP and the DS guys I think I shocked a few of them 

GG - I did weigh myself though and let me tell ya.........MP KICKS ASS!  As of this morning I only gained 4 pounds!  That will totally be gone by the end of the week


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I had a great time too and it was awsome meeting you Ivonne


 Same here! 


> MM, I felt like shit yesterday too.  And yesterday morning I *really slacked on the buffet style eating* due to the alcohol too lol!  I certainly drank enough.


 You did? I didn't notice any slacking... The only people slacking on the buffet were the boys, as far as I noticed... 


> However all the other days I almost felt like the *ring leader* to the buffet. Making trip after trip after trip. When I went out to dinner with TP and the DS guys I think I shocked a few of them


 Ring leader, co-conspirator, instigator - whatever. hahahaha! we were all equally gluttonous! hahaha! It was so liberating and refreshing to just *not care* for once, and on top of that, to have two friends joining me in throwing caution to the wind, as they say!



> GG - I did weigh myself though and let me tell ya.........MP KICKS ASS! As of this morning I only gained 4 pounds! That will totally be gone by the end of the week


 That's awesome, jodi!

 To be honest, I don't think I put on too much. I don't feel as sluggish or as weighty as I thought I would feel after so many days of bad food. I refuse ot get on the scale though but I have a feeling that it wasn't so much either. 4 or 5 pounds at most. Everything still fits. Regardless, I may give MP a try. Was reading up on it on their site today. Let's see how this week goes first. I did the glucophase prior to the last two bad meals I had this weekend, in place of my usual R-ALA/ALCAR. Might get that too  I'm open to some experimentation with both...


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I am an eyewitness to the eating of many pastries and goodies by this group -


 I can only imagine what you must think of us! hahahahahaha!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I can only imagine what you must think of us! hahahahahaha!


"I would rather spend time with the people of this group...





Than with the finest people in the world"


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> "I would rather spend time with the people of this group...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2005)

ok i'm off to do some cardio... first cardio of the week - damage control!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ok i'm off to do some cardio... first cardio of the week - damage control!


  - I don't get a WO today


----------



## Jodi (Oct 17, 2005)

> You did? I didn't notice any slacking... The only people slacking on the buffet were the boys, as far as I noticed...


Only yesterday morning   The other times I wasn't a slacker that's for sure.  I didn't even have dessert yesterday though 

The boys were quite reserved and we by far out ate them   You really impressed me with that pizza eating at Cheesecake Factory.  As little as you are, you can certainly hold on your own.   

I think I started looking like a whale and I'm fat enough (in my eyes) already.  Thank goodness Vegas was only 4 days long.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> ...I didn't even have dessert yesterday though


 You DIDN'T?? Man that is how immersed in coconut macaroons I was that I didn't even notice!



> The boys were quite reserved and we by far out ate them  You really impressed me with that pizza eating at Cheesecake Factory. As little as you are, you can certainly hold on your own.


 Ah, yes, the pesto chicken pizza. I can't believe I put that whole thing away, and then had half a slice of cheesecake. And at some point later that night, I ate something else. Can't even remember what the hell it was. It's all a blur now... 



> I think I started looking like a whale and I'm fat enough (in my eyes) already. Thank goodness Vegas was only 4 days long.


 I still say we should have gotten a photo of the two of us rubbing our bloated bellies. hahahahaha!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 17, 2005)

When we were at the gym walking around with our stomachs sticking out.  Man, I'm so glad we didn't get that idea to take pics of that


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> When we were at the gym walking around with our stomachs sticking out. Man, I'm so glad we didn't get that idea to take pics of that


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 17, 2005)

Something tells me Monkey's not really from New Delhi


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 17, 2005)

Sounds like it was an awesome get together.  One of these days I'll have to attend an IM gathering.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 17, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Sounds like it was an awesome get together.  One of these days I'll have to attend an IM gathering.


 It does indeed sound fun... You should all come to Columbus in the spring for the Arnold Classic .


----------



## Jodi (Oct 17, 2005)

I was actually talking to TP and thinking about making the trip for the Arnold this spring.  However, I think that is the same weekend my best friend is getting married and I will need to be in NH that weekend.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 17, 2005)

Who's TP ?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 17, 2005)

Twin Peak


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2005)

Posted some pics to my gallery


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 18, 2005)

Aw, you and P look so cute in your pics. 
Man, Kerry is sure looking good these days. I see that's she's working on gaining size


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Aw, you and P look so cute in your pics.
> Man, Kerry is sure looking good these days. I see that's she's working on gaining size


 Thank you! 

 And yes, kerry is lookin' DIESEL!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 18, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I see that's she's working on gaining size



LMAO, is this a 'eating too much at the buffet' comment?!   

Hey Ivonne,
Great to see you and P again in Vegas, had a blast!   
How's the diet going?????????!!!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Great to see you and P again in Vegas, had a blast!


 Yes it was a blast! Can't wait till next time (arnold '06?)


> How's the diet going?????????!!!!!


 Diet is going well... keeping it at 1200-ish cals till saturday, very low/no-carb, and doing cardio every day this week. Not doing any weight lifting for the week, will start up again sunday afternoon with my olympic lifts. By then i should be back at the 106 weight with which i started before arriving in las vegas. 

 From there on in, will work on two things: improving my olympic lifts and putting on some more lean mass, since it's winter time and i can afford to "Bulk" up a bit without feeling too self-conscious, thanks to the sweater weather! :wink:


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 18, 2005)

You better fart around a little with those lifts...

Practice makes perfect, even with light weight -


----------



## P-funk (Oct 18, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You better fart around a little with those lifts...
> 
> Practice makes perfect, even with light weight -




unfortunaly practice also makes permenant.  so, if you practice bad technique then you will be stuck with bad technique.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> unfortunaly practice also makes permenant. so, if you practice bad technique then you will be stuck with bad technique.


So what?,...  You want her to train w/the team -


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> So what?,...  You want her to train w/the team -


 i WAS starting to train wiht the team but the coach has behaved in a really pushy manner regarding various things lately and it has left a bad taste in my mouth. So I am most likely NOT going to be training wiht the team anymore. I will learn my lifts from p and from videos online, and from whoever else can help me.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 18, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> So what?,...  You want her to train w/the team -




no no, not at all.  I just meant that it helps to have an extra eye watching you do the lifts to check your form for you so that you aren't practicing bad habits.  Doesn't ahve to neccessarily be done by the coach of the team.  I really don't know how much I want to be on this team anymore since the coach has really been turning into sort of a scum bag.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the coach has really been turning into sort of a scum bag.


Well then...

_*"FUCK HIM!!"*_


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LMAO, is this a 'eating too much at the buffet' comment?!
> 
> Hey Ivonne,
> Great to see you and P again in Vegas, had a blast!
> How's the diet going?????????!!!!!


  LOL, naw. This is a "damn, Kerry is looking jacked/she's gonna smoke her competition" comment.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2005)

Just to reiterate... I am AMAZED at how easy it was to drop the water/weight I acquired in vegas. I'm pretty much back where i started thursday morning before leaving NYC 

Sunday I start my dual-goal of putting on some more LBM and learning/improving my olympic lifts. I took this week off from working out, pretty much. Did some cardio on Monday and Tuesday, but for the most part just focused on a clean diet, restricting overall calories, keeping the carbs low and the protein and good fats higher.

Sunday, I start carb cycling again. I think I have a better idea of how to manage that this time. The first time i tried it, it was disastrous because I abused my high-carb days. No Rice Krispie treats, pizza and cookies free-for-all on High Carb day this time around.   Clean carbs and ONE treat meal (not even "cheat" meal, but "treat" because psychologically that works better for me).

Patrick will be helping me with my program, and I'll try to figure out what to do in a few months depending on how much I've improved my lifts. Jump into a meet? Ditch it? Keep working at it? We'll see...

On a side note- I'm tempted to hop on a plane the weekend of the 13th and just go do the Obstacle course in tampa, without preparing for it.. just do it and whatever happens happens.  I mean, i didn't too too badly at the camp for someone who'd never done it before... Maybe if i just throw myself into that situation, where I either "sink or swim", I'll just psych myself up and "swim", ya know?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 21, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Just to reiterate... I am AMAZED at how easy it was to drop the water/weight I acquired in vegas. I'm pretty much back where i started thursday morning before leaving NYC
> 
> Sunday I start my dual-goal of putting on some more LBM and learning/improving my olympic lifts. I took this week off from working out, pretty much. Did some cardio on Monday and Tuesday, but for the most part just focused on a clean diet, restricting overall calories, keeping the carbs low and the protein and good fats higher.
> 
> ...


U might do well, not being pressured to perform... - 

I want to go too... and watch the mens comp -


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 24, 2005)

*WORKOUT: Week1 Day1, Olympic Lifts & Lower Body*

Patrick helped me set up a 3-week undulating periodization program incorporating my three goals: improve my olympic lifting technique, increase lean mass, and improve muscular endurance/lactic threshold (for o-course in july).

 Basically it is a three-week long program, four times a week, varying rep-ranges and loading, but keeping the exercises the same for each of the our days per week, with two days of HIIT cardio sessions.

  I'm attaching a PDF of the plan...

  Today's workout went a little something like this:

  after warming up...
*
  Hang Cleans *
  65/5 x 5 RI 90

 note: patrick, who was watching me from afar while training a client, said my form looked REALLY good today. I FELT it, too. It felt much smoother today, more "natural" than other times. Finally...

*Back Squat
*95/10 x 2
  105/10
  115/10
  RI 60

  note: got dizzy on the last set.

*Romanian Deadlifts*
  75/15
  85/15 x 2
  RI 30

  note: I could probably have done these with more weight, but my grip, as always was starting to fail me on my left hand...

*Crunches on Stability ball
*1 set of 25
*
  Crunches on Floor with 15lb Medicine Ball 
*2 sets of 25

*Crunches on Floor*
  One leg at 90 deg, and one leg straight out but a few inches off the floor
  1 set of 20 with each leg up

  ----------*
  Nutrition Info*
  Carb Cycling Day: Moderate 
  Carbs: 70-100g
  Proteins: 170g
  Fats: 55-60g

 I am increasing my cals little by little - i just spent a whole week going low-no carbs, at 1200 to sortof "purge" my body of all the crapola from vegas... ate nothing but lean meats, unsat fats and lots of greens through saturday. 

 Sunday, among other healthier fare, I had 3 1/2 slices of pizza, some hot chocolate and some candied nuts from a street vendor. That was my high carb day. I decided to try doing my high carb day the day BEFORE my toughest workout, and see how that turns out.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 24, 2005)

yea, the cleans were awesome today.  Much crisper form and turning the elbows fast and jumping down into the bottom position quickly.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 24, 2005)

> Romanian Deadlifts
> 75/15
> 85/15 x 2
> RI 30
> ...




i wasn't there but that looks lite to me too.  Do the sets and if you still have it left in your hammies go until the grip fails.  set the bar down, re-grip it and finish the set.  if you don't force your grip to adapt....it wont.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, the cleans were awesome today.  Much crisper form and turning the elbows fast and jumping down into the bottom position quickly.


I can't figure out how to do that?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 24, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I can't figure out how to do that?


 Honestly, I couldn't either. I couldn't FORCE myself to jump down, or anythign like that or it would come out all worng. 

 NOW, it is just slowly starting to happen all on it's own. It's like the body is learning to do what the mind has seen and understands... finally my mind and my body are getting on the same page. 

 Remember when i kept saying I KNOW what i have to do but my body isn't cooperating?? 

 Partly it's confidence, and I am definitely feeling more confident as I realize that I'm not going to smash my face with the bar, and as I realize that if i can't throw the bar up  and catch it i can just let it fall and the world will keep on turning.

 Partly it is just letting the body learn the movement. THAT part is just NOW starting to happen. Give it time and keep practicing. Like everyone who is doing this has said, you just have to keep doing the lifts over and over again. 

 I, for one, am determined to get this right if it takes what's left of the year for me to do it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 24, 2005)

:bounce:

YAY!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 25, 2005)

*WORKOUT: Week1 Day2, Upper Body A*

*Bench Press*
 45/15
 50/15
 55/15 (12, then rest-pause, then 3)
 RI 30

*Seated Cable Row*
 #9/10
 #11/10
 #12/10 x 2
 RI 60

*Wide Grip Pulldown*
 #6/5 x 5
 RI 90
*
 Dumbbell Biceps Curl
*10lb/15 x 3
 RI 30

*Dumbbell Pullover*
 20lb/15 x 3
 RI 30

*Abs on Precor "Lever" thingy...*
 3 sets of 30, changing hand grip every 10 reps from easy to medium to difficult

    ----------*
   Nutrition Info*
    Carb Cycling Day: Moderate 
    Carbs: 70-100g
    Proteins: 170g
    Fats: 55-60g


----------



## Jodi (Oct 25, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Honestly, I couldn't either. I couldn't FORCE myself to jump down, or anythign like that or it would come out all worng.
> 
> NOW, it is just slowly starting to happen all on it's own. It's like the body is learning to do what the mind has seen and understands... finally my mind and my body are getting on the same page.
> 
> ...


I hope I can figure it out   I did a little better tonight but I know my form is still of a bit.  Maybe I don't have enough weight   I don't know because I shrug and pull the bar up but I'm don't think I'm "underneath" it.

I will keep practicing if it freaking kills me.  I love the challenge.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I hope I can figure it out   I did a little better tonight but I know my form is still of a bit.  Maybe I don't have enough weight   I don't know because I shrug and pull the bar up but I'm don't think I'm "underneath" it.


 I don't know if it's a weight thing... if it's too light, I shrug it and "throw" it too high, and then i screw it up. if it starts to get to heavy, i start havign a problem throwing it high enough to get underneath it. 

 I've found that about 65 or 70lb is just about right so far... and that's for hang cleans. From the floor I'm betting i could do 75 or 80 once i get more confident.



> I will keep practicing *if it freaking kills me*.  I love the challenge.


 HELL YEAH. Tell me about it. I have a huge bruise on my ant. delts!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2005)

*Week1 Cardio1*

HIIT on rower, using heart rate monitor

 10 sprints, raising HR to 85% (about 1 minute per sprint, decreasing as I did  more, so the last sprint took about 40 seconds to reach 85%).

 Resting until HR went down to 48-50% (started at about 35 seconds, and got increasingly longer up to 50-55 seconds for the last few)

 This is the first time i do the sprints on the rower, monitoring my heart rate. I found a few surprising things... most of the times i do the rower for long, slow cardio, at an intensity which I "felt" was moderate-to-high (which i thoguht was my fat-burning HR zone), I was actually much higher than that... so I wasn't doing it effectively. I mean, i was exercising and burning calories but i wasn't using fat for fuel at that intensity, so the good news is tha ti don't have to kick my ass THAT hard on the rower to get my heart rate to the 55-65% range.

 Another thing I found is that when i have done sprints in the past, I limited myself to 30:30 and thought that i was doign THAT effectively, however, 30 seconds was not long enough to get my heart rate up to the 85%. Added to that, I would stop after 30 seconds, because that was the set time, however, I now know i could sprint much longer than 30 seconds at a time - a whole minute is more like it (maybe a few seconds more, even!).

 Lastly, 30 seconds of rest between sprints is not long enough usually for my heart rate to come back down to 50% before starting the next set.

 Having learned all this about myself today, I think my HIIT workouts will be MUCH more effective from now on.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 26, 2005)

Thats awesome.. what monitor do you use?

I row for 60sec, but my RI's are like 2-5 minutes   I am way out of shape though.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats awesome.. what monitor do you use?


 I use a pretty basic one. Polar F11.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2005)

*Week1 Day3 - Olympic and Lower Body*

Hang Cleans with Front Squat Combo
* 2 & 4 = 2 hang cleans & 4 front squats
65/2 & 4 
 70/2 & 4 x 2
 RI 90

 Deadlift
 135/5 x 2
 145/5 x 2
 155/5
 RI 90

 1-Leg Leg Press
 45/15 x 2
 55/15
 RI 30

 Decline Bench Reverse Crunches
 bw/25 x 2

 Reverse Hypers Prone on Bench
 bw/15 x 2


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2005)

*Week1 Day4 - Upper Body*

Standing DB Overhead Press
 20/5 x 2
 25/5 x 3
 RI 90

 notes: was not sure I'd get that very last rep but i barely eeked it out!!!! I even squeaked! hahahaha!

 Pullups
 Military grip 1, Reverse Grip 2
 Military grip 1, Reverse Grip 2
 Military grip 1, REverse Grip 2
 RI 60

 DB Bench Press, Neutral Grip
 20/10
 25/10 x 3
 RI 60

 notes: JUST LIKE with OH press... the last rep on the last set was almost a total miss. I worked my ass off for that one.

 Bent Over DB Row
 15/15 x 3
 RI 30

 Reverse Pec Dec 
 35/10 x 3
 RI 30

 notes: I used the "pulling" handle normally used for the regular, front-facing pec dec, so as not to push out with my front delts or triceps and really use the rear delts and back muscles on this... it just made more sense after trying both handles today for the first time... Anyone else do it like this? I always just put my hands on the horizontal handle and "push" out... biomechanically, if I'm going to do this for my rear delts, it just seems to make more sense to "pull" out with those muscles instead... I've never really discussed this exercise with anyone. just learned to do it that way from the beginning and that's that. No one's ever 

 Abs - i had one of the trainers who loves to do core work and bodywork take me through a grueling 10-12 minute ab and core workout after i was done with weights today. we used the foam roller, stability balls, and did these really tough exercises i'd never even seen before. hard to describe. will try to find something on line to link to if possible...


----------



## P-funk (Oct 28, 2005)

> Reverse Pec Dec
> 35/10 x 3
> RI 30
> 
> notes: I used the "pulling" handle normally used for the regular, front-facing pec dec, so as not to push out with my front delts or triceps and really use the rear delts and back muscles on this... it just made more sense after trying both handles today for the first time... Anyone else do it like this? I always just put my hands on the horizontal handle and "push" out... biomechanically, if I'm going to do this for my rear delts, it just seems to make more sense to "pull" out with those muscles instead... I've never really discussed this exercise with anyone. just learned to do it that way from the beginning and that's that. No one's ever



nothing wrong with using the neutral grip.  Remeber, the rear delts abduct the scapula.  If you are in a neutral grip you are using them effectivly.  When you go with the pronated (palms down) grip you are internally rotating wich will cause the rear delts to stretch a bit.  Then you are moving them through that stretched position.  Either way is fine.  They are just different.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 29, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Polar F11.


You are all fancy pantses -


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 29, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You are all fancy pantses -


 whatchu talkin' bout, willis?!
 dude that is one of the most simple heart rate monitors polar has!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm JK...

(Jealous)


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2005)

I have one too - love it!  Mine tracks everything and more than I need lol


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah, well we already know you're little miss fancy pants -


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## boilermaker (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi GG.  I'm thinking of getting one of those too.  The F11 doesn't have a chest strap, right?  Was it pretty easy to learn to use? 

BTW, I've browsed through some of your journals.  Congratulations on the successes you've had.  You sure are open to trying new things.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 29, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hi GG. I'm thinking of getting one of those too. The F11 doesn't have a chest strap, right? Was it pretty easy to learn to use?
> 
> BTW, I've browsed through some of your journals. Congratulations on the successes you've had. You sure are open to trying new things.


 Actually yeah. it does have a chest strap. and it was painfully easy to learn to use.

 Thank you! Yeah i like to learn and try new things - but i am thinking I should change my name from "GoalGetter" to "GoalSetter" hahaha cause i set a bunch of goals, but if I don't like somethign half way (like the figure competition) or as in the case of the o-course training, kept getting injured, i don't really reach all the goals i set!  But it is a lot of fun to try!


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 29, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Actually yeah. it does have a chest strap. and it was painfully easy to learn to use.
> 
> Thank you! Yeah i like to learn and try new things - but i am thinking I should change my name from "GoalGetter" to "GoalSetter" hahaha cause i set a bunch of goals, but if I don't like somethign half way (like the figure competition) or as in the case of the o-course training, kept getting injured, i don't really reach all the goals i set!  But it is a lot of fun to try!



Oh, I must have misread that about the chest strap on their website.  I'm having a birthday in December so I've been dropping hints to my wife about this for a b-day/x-mas gift.  I'm pretty sure I'll get it because she knows I have an OCD personality and will buy it anyway  .  

Hey, why keep doing something you don't like.  I admire that you are willing to get into something and give it an honest effort before you switch.  That's alot better reason than some I read that just can't stay motivated, or just fade out of the picture because they obviously gave up.  Anyhow, good luck with things.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 29, 2005)

Hey Ivonne.. its getting hot in here.  Will you turn on the AC?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2005)

Looking good young lady.  Is the form on the olympic lifts becoming more comfortable and fluid?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Looking good young lady.  Is the form on the olympic lifts becoming more comfortable and fluid?




her cleans are looking really fluid.  she needs to learn how to jerk and how to snatch now.  the snatches will be the toughest because she doesn't ahve access to a womens bar which is smaller in diameter then the mens (so that the ladies can get their little hands around it).  Without that bar snatching it fucking tough for the little hand people.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> her cleans are looking really fluid.  she needs to learn how to jerk and how to snatch now.  the snatches will be the toughest because she doesn't ahve access to a womens bar which is smaller in diameter then the mens (so that the ladies can get their little hands around it).  Without that bar snatching it fucking tough for the little hand people.



Ahsee.  Maybe she can try and train with the thicker bar in the meantime, and when she goes to use the smaller bar it will be a cakewalk?  Hehe.  Just a random thought.  I have no idea if there is any efficacy behind the idea.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Ahsee.  Maybe she can try and train with the thicker bar in the meantime, and when she goes to use the smaller bar it will be a cakewalk?  Hehe.  Just a random thought.  I have no idea if there is any efficacy behind the idea.




well also, a mens bar is 20kgs.  A womens is 15kg (10lbs lighter).  For a woman to snatch heavy they have to have some serious shoulder strength.  Practicing with a 15kg bar is crucial because it gets them warmed up to move up to the 20kg bar.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well also, a mens bar is 20kgs.  A womens is 15kg (10lbs lighter).  For a woman to snatch heavy they have to have some serious shoulder strength.  Practicing with a 15kg bar is crucial because it gets them warmed up to move up to the 20kg bar.



Perhaps she could snatch some really light dumbbells to warmup?  I dunno.  I just like to think of ways to do things even if it's not optimal.  Heh.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Perhaps she could snatch some really light dumbbells to warmup?  I dunno.  I just like to think of ways to do things even if it's not optimal.  Heh.




I know what you mean.  I was actually going to teach her to DB snatch first in three weeks when we re-evaluate her program and see where she is at.

But, the hardest thing is that.....if she was just lifting to do the cleans for sports performance (ie part of her training for the obstacle course) then it is no big deal.  If she is going to compete in O-lifting though it is huge.  Practice on the mens bar and when you get to the meet and grasp the womens bar suddenly you don't know where the fuck you are.  Speceficity.  I sometimes grab the womens bar to warm up.  I can't pull shit with it for the very reason that I am not used to holding it.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I know what you mean.  I was actually going to teach her to DB snatch first in three weeks when we re-evaluate her program and see where she is at.
> 
> But, the hardest thing is that.....if she was just lifting to do the cleans for sports performance (ie part of her training for the obstacle course) then it is no big deal.  If she is going to compete in O-lifting though it is huge.  Practice on the mens bar and when you get to the meet and grasp the womens bar suddenly you don't know where the fuck you are.  Speceficity.  I sometimes grab the womens bar to warm up.  I can't pull shit with it for the very reason that I am not used to holding it.



Yeah, I understand.  Your first experience with a movement makes a big impact on motor learning.  I wish it wasn't so, as you are most likely to get it all wrong in the beginning.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 30, 2005)

*baking tonight...*

As i type these words, in my oven i have the beginnings of THIS , baking up...






 I am using a pumpkin spice cake mix with streussel filling, and The Great Pumpkin Pan, both from williams-sonoma.





.

 There is nothing healthy about it. Just so you know, i used 1 cup of sugar, 3.5 sticks of unsalted butter, 1 cup of whole milk, and the cake mix from WS, which although "all natural" is still "all fattening." 

 It's not for us thoguh. I made two mini muffins with the streussel as a topping for me annd patrick but the cake is to take to work for halloween tomorrow.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 30, 2005)

it is real fucking good!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 30, 2005)

I want some too.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey Ivonne.. its getting hot in here.  Will you turn on the AC?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


 what what!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 30, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> it is real fucking good!


 yeah and real fucking broken


----------



## PreMier (Oct 30, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> yeah and real fucking broken




Like the AC?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Like the AC?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 31, 2005)

That's nice!! -


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 31, 2005)

*Week2 Day1: Olympic LIfts & Lower Body*

*Hang Clean *
65/2 x 3
70/2 x 6
75/2
RI 45

*Squat*
115/5
135/5 x 3
155/5 <---barely
RI 90

notes: If I'd squatted before doing anything else, I might not have had such a hard time with a measly 155lb.

*Romanian Deadlifts*
95/10
105/10
110/10
115/10
RI 60


----------



## P-funk (Oct 31, 2005)

the cleans were awesome!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2005)

*Week2 Day2: Upper*

Bench Press
 50/10
 55/10 x 2
 65/10
 RI 60

 Cable Row (on real cable row, not rigged like last week)
 #6+extra plate/5 x 5
 RI 90

 WG Pulldown
 #4+extra plate/15 x 3
 RI 30

 notes: for some reason this was SOO TOUGH! Jeez! My back is not that strong, that's for sure.

 DB Curls, standing
 12lb/10 x 4
 RI 30

 DB Pullovers
 25/10
 30/10 x 3
 RI 30

 Sprints on Rowing machine, 10 sprints, using heart rate monitor: sprint up to 82-85% HR Max, and then rest back down to 65% instead of 50% this time.
*
 Embarassing confession #562:*
 I don't like this bulking diet. Two weeks into it, and I feel like I'm outta control on the high carb days once again. Jesus. It is either all or nothing with me and dieting. It is out of control on the day of the high carbs, and then it spills over into the next day or two... it's terrible and i feel like a fat animal. I seriously have to suck it up and stop being all "woe is me" about feeling fat if i'm going to keep stuffing my mouth with all the wrong foods on those days instead of just more of the clean foods (like, um, i said i would be doing but haven't really done). 

 Anyway... um... ok. i'm done whining. blah.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2005)

> WG Pulldown
> #4+extra plate/15 x 3
> RI 30
> 
> notes: for some reason this was SOO TOUGH! Jeez! My back is not that strong, that's for sure.



your back is strong but just not in the horizontal pulling movements.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> your back is strong but just not in the horizontal pulling movements.


 I'm sure you mean "vertical" pulling, mr. smarty pants.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'm sure you mean "vertical" pulling, mr. smarty pants.




oops.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 5, 2005)

*Week2 Day3: Olympic Lifts & Lower Body*

(Thursday, Nov 3)

 Cleans
 65/2 x 5
 75/2 x 1
 RI 90

 Front Squats
 85/5 x 3
 95/5 x 2
 RI 90

 Deadlift
 75/15 x 2
 85/15 x 1
 RI 30

 1-Leg Leg Press
 55/10
 65/10 x 3
 RI 45

 Plus Abs - a friend/co-worker wanted to practice teaching his new abs class (he debuts today, saturday) so i took his 1/2  hour class as a guinea pig. It was not bad.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2005)

i think you shoul have been doing more like 115lbs for you deadlift.

do ever check your percentages before you lift?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 5, 2005)

*Week2 Day 4: Upper & Sprints*

(Friday, November 4)

 Standing DB Press
 12/15 x 3
 RI 30

 Pullups
 WG 1, RG 3 - three sets like this
 RI 90

 DB Bench
 30/5 x 3
 35/5 x 2
 RI 90

 BO DB Row
 20/10 x 2
 25/10 x 2
 RI 60

 Rev. Pec Dec.
 25/15 x 3
 RI 30

 Sprints on Rowing machine, 10 sprints, using heart rate monitor: sprint up to 82-85% HR Max, and then rest back down to 65% instead of 50% like last time.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i think you shoul have been doing more like 115lbs for you deadlift.
> 
> do ever check your percentages before you lift?


 No, 115lb for 15 reps for 3 sets would have been brutal for me. I would not have made it past the first set that day. I was still sore as hell from the last lower body workout. As it was, I was really having a hard time with the last set at 85 for that many reps. Clearly endurance isn't my forté.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 5, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Clearly endurance isn't my forté.


 






(join the club) -


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 5, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> No, 115lb for 15 reps for 3 sets would have been brutal for me. I would not have made it past the first set that day. I was still sore as hell from the last lower body workout. As it was, I was really having a hard time with the last set at 85 for that many reps. Clearly endurance isn't my forté.



I feel you on that one.  It's weird, I can naturally sustain a decent level of cardiovascular endurance with very little maintenance work.  However, my strength endurance sucks the big one.  Oh well, you have to be happy with what you're given!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 7, 2005)

*Week3 Day1: Olympic Lifts and Lower Body*

*Cleans (full, not hang)
*65/2 x 3
  70/2 x 3
  75/1, 0*
 75/2
 RI 60

 notes: *I fell on my ass. This is the first time this happens to me. I know it's normal, in olympic lifting... sometimes it happens. But i was so happy to know that so far in my limited exposure to this sport, I hadn't fallen. So much for THAT! Bruised my shin, fell on my ass, couldn't get up because i was laughing so hard.

 But did you see? i got right back up and cleaned 75lb for two more reps.  They weren't the prettiest cleans, but they were much better than what i started with a few weeks ago. These 

*Back Squat*
  95/15 x 3
  RI 30

 notes: This was crazy. It felt like pure insanity. I hadn't really repped out squats like that in a long time. I thought I was going to vomit all over myself, and it was just 95lb. Just when I'd finally catch my breath and get some of my vision back, Patrick was yelling, "OK! 30 seconds are up! Let's go! Bang 'em out! go go go!"

*Romanian Deadlifts*
 95/5
  115/5 x 3
 135/5
  RI 90

 note: loved this.
*
 Abs*
 Crunches on physioball - 30 x 3
 Twisting Crunches on Physioball - 20 x 2
 Crunches on Foam Roller - 20 x 1

 I totally enjoyed this entire workout. Was sad that it was over so unceremoniusly.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 7, 2005)

As i was just telling someone on chat... bad things just happened involveing peanutbutter, a spoon and me being alone in the apartment. See why I can NOT be left alone with peanut butter? It was bound to happen. I was so good the past week. and now this! I was weak! i cracked! It was so easy to just keep going! One for my shake and one for me. PATRICK!!! COME HOME! THIS CALLS FOR AN INTERVENTION!!!!!! hhahahahaha!

OK so it wasn't THAT bad. it was a tablespoon more than I should have had.

 But still, I feel like a cow after that. I had a meal plan for the day, and now i broke it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 7, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I fell on my ass. This is the first time this happens to me. I know it's normal, in olympic lifting... sometimes it happens. But i was so happy to know that so far in my limited exposure to this sport, I hadn't fallen. So much for THAT! Bruised my shin, fell on my ass


Ahhh Big deal...

I dropped a snatch last week, fell on my ass, slammed the bar down unevenly
all in front of twelve giggling 14 year old  girls, who's soccer team was coaching
agility drills in the Lions Den...

I just sat there on my ass for a minute, then got back up and started to snatch again...


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> As i was just telling someone on chat... bad things just happened involveing peanutbutter, a spoon and me being alone in the apartment. See why I can NOT be left alone with peanut butter? It was bound to happen. I was so good the past week. and now this! I was weak! i cracked! It was so easy to just keep going! One for my shake and one for me. PATRICK!!! COME HOME! THIS CALLS FOR AN INTERVENTION!!!!!! hhahahahaha!
> 
> OK so it wasn't THAT bad. it was a tablespoon more than I should have had.
> 
> But still, I feel like a cow after that. I had a meal plan for the day, and now i broke it.


 Tsk Tsk Tsk!!!    

Yeah, like I'm one to talk lol.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Tsk Tsk Tsk!!!
> 
> Yeah, like I'm one to talk lol.


 i should post every time i do something like this and have everyone shame me publicly. i need tought love.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2005)

*Week3 Day2:Upper Body1*

Bench Press
 75/5 x 4
 80/5 <--- barely got the last rep - had a spotter, but eeked it out alone.
 RI 90

 Seated Cable Row
 #3+/15 x 3
 RI 30

 WG Pulldown
 #5/10 x 4 <--- jesus, it got ugly at the end. I felt like such a wimp.
 RI 60

 DB Bicep Curls
 17.5/5 x 4
 20/4.5 x 1 <---couldn't get the last rep
 RI 90

 DB Pullover
 25/20 x 1

 Abdominal work on the physioball... 

 I'm going to do my sprints tomorrow. my legs are too sore from yesterday's workout.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey hottie! Long time, no talk!
Guess who has been consisstantly going to the gym again...

(only a year later....but better than never!)

(I still read that PM u sent me way back 'yelling at me to get off my butt!')


Did I tell u the time I fell off the lat pulldown bench? It was evidently a good foot or so shorter than the one I was used to from my previos gym. I had just finished my set..and pushed back to rest...then there was no more bench...pretty much landed on my head. Thankfully, it was later in the evening and not too busy! (I kinda just laughed it off and kept on going)

hhmm....peanut butter......


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i should post every time i do something like this and have everyone shame me publicly. i need *tought* love.




finally....I busted you!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> finally....I busted you!!


 OH MAN i can't believe that I MISSED THAT ONE!!!!! ARRRRRGGGHHHHH!!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2005)

Feeling like absolute crap today. came home after my last morning client and slept. still home. didn't work out. I think I'm coming down with something.  Will attempt to work out tomorrow...


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 11, 2005)

*Week3 Day3 (one day late): Olympic LIfts and Lower Body*

Today's workout could NOT have happened yesterday. I felt like complete CRAP. Went home, putzed around half the day in my pj's and fell asleep shortly after 9 pm. Woke up today at the crack of 8 AM, feeling much better... and then---

well, i won't go into detail about the whole morning rituals, but the short story is that I GOT MY PERIOD. After over a year of no period. I got it today... My last period was August 2004. This is huge. Ididn't take any drugs, or hormones. Didn't do anything. I just waited. And i'm glad i did. Here it is. 

So anyway, here is my workout:

*Clean with front squat combo*
65lb/ 3 cleans & 5 front squats x 3
85lb/2 cleans (PR!) & 5 front squats 
85lb/1 clean & 5 front squats

notes: THAT 85lb was a personal record!

*Deadlift*
105/10 x 2
110/10 x 1
120/10 x 1

*1-leg leg press*
65/5
75/5
85/5
95/5
105/5

Abs
stretch
food


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2005)

> Clean with front squat combo
> 65lb/ 3 cleans & 5 front squats x 3
> 85lb/2 cleans (PR!) & 5 front s


NICE!!!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2005)

yep, 40kgs was a nice clean!  Anytime you take a PR lift and execute it not once but 3x's is called PROGRESS!!  it was awesome.  I smell 50kg coming on real soon.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 11, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> NICE!!!


 Thank you! I was pretty stoked! I focus too much on the fact that the clean wasn't "pretty" but at least i got the weight off the floor with decent form! I've front squatted 85lb before, so that wasn't a big deal, but cleaning it _was_!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2005)

I tend to lose the form after 75lbs   I get the shrug and up it goes nicely with 75 but with any more than that I'm using my arms.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yep, 40kgs was a nice clean! Anytime you take a PR lift and execute it not once but 3x's is called PROGRESS!! it was awesome. I smell 50kg coming on real soon.


 ok so what is that in pounds? let's see... i take the 50 and double it... multiply by the square root of 49, move the decimal point, find the cosine of that, and add 2. What is it, 110lb? That's a lot. I can do it.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2005)

> ok so what is that in pounds? let's see... i take the 50 and double it... multiply by the square root of 49, move the decimal point, find the cosine of that, and add 2.




smartass


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2005)

> That's a lot. I can do it.



I know


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 12, 2005)

*Week3 Day4: Upper (no cardio)*

I wanted to fit my cardio in after the weight training, but i was working and fit in my workout between clients... probably tomorrow will end up doing some sprints... maybe jump rope.

 Here's the workout today:

*Standing DB Overhead Press*
 15/10
 17.5/10 x 3
 RI 60

*Pullups*
 1 WG + 4 RG
 1 WG + 4 RG
 1 WG + 2 RG <--- couldn't couldnt' couldn't get myself back up for a 3rd one on this set.
 RI varied, as long as it took to feel "ready" again

*DB Bench, Neutral Grip*
 17.5/15 x 3
 RI 30

 notes: I was laughing at myself for picking up the 17.5lb weights, but after the middle of the 2nd set, I wasn't laughing too much anymore. It really kills. My arms and chest looked AWESOME immediately afterwards, though! holy crap!

*Bent Over DB Row*
 25/5
 30/5 x 4
 RI 90 (really a little bit less)

 notes: 30 was doable, but 35 was not. I wish there'd been something in between to try.

*Reverse Pec Dec*
 30/20 x 2
 RI 20

*Abs on foam roller*
 150 reps total / various crunches: straight, oblique, leg up, etc.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 14, 2005)

*Week4 Day1: Olympic Lifting & Lower Body*

HOLY CRAP, what a GREAT workout this morning...

This was coming off of two no-carb days (doing a mini cut this week because i was feeling way too fluffy and was getting really emotional about it). Regardless, as I've been reading in my CSCS study materials, it is reported that carbohydrates (or lack thereof) have no impact on strength... this is up for discussion, I guess. I'll go back to the materials and post what I read, if anyone is interested...

ANYWAY, the workout, whcih is a repeat of this programs Week1 Day1:

*Hang Cleans*
65/5
70/5 x 3
75/4 + 1*
RI 90

NOTE: that last set, what happened was, I missed my fifth attempt, HOWEVER, it was because i didn't gripthee bar correctly,s o I reset it and did it again, and it was good. Compare to week1 day1, on which I performed the last set with 65 as my max.

*Squat*
95/10
115/10
125/10
135/10
RI 60

NOTE: and I could have probably done 145/10 if I'd gone for a fifth set. Compare to week1 day1, on which I performed the last set with 115.

*SLDL*
95/15
105/15
115/15
RI 30

NOTE: first two sets were overhand grip, last set was staggered. Compare to week1 day1, on which I performed the last set with 85. 

OVERALL - definite strength gains in four weeks!  

Finished up with...

ABS

50 crunches on physioball
25 twist crunches with one leg out, RIGHT
25 twist crunches with one leg out, LEFT
50 crunches on foam roller

STRETCHING

SMR
yoga - downward dog, upward dog, warrior
general stretching


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 14, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> (doing a mini cut this week because i was feeling way too fluffy and was getting really emotional about it)


 - Chicks..


Nice WO -


----------



## P-funk (Nov 14, 2005)

> OVERALL - definite strength gains in four weeks!



that is called progress!  The power of programing.  





> egardless, as I've been reading in my CSCS study materials, it is reported that carbohydrates (or lack thereof) have no impact on strength



it has no impact on single rep max effort (phosphagen system) work.  On things that are fast glycoloitic (like say, strongman training) you would need carbs to fuel the fire.  But for single rep stuff it doesn't have as much to do since the repetition is so quick.  Hence the reason I can not eat carbs 3 days before a meet and still show up on very low carbs and lift the same amount of weight.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that is called progress!  The power of programing.


 i am loving this. I'm not thrilled about bringing down the frequency for the next round, just because you know i like to throw things around at the gym as often as possible. But i know what's good for me, so  let's do it!


> it has no impact on single rep max effort (phosphagen system) work. On things that are fast glycoloitic (like say, strongman training) you would need carbs to fuel the fire. But for single rep stuff it doesn't have as much to do since the repetition is so quick. Hence the reason I can not eat carbs 3 days before a meet and still show up on very low carbs and lift the same amount of weight.


 Yeah, i know what i meant (what you said). I'm just lazy and posted the short version, meaning it had nothing to do with my cleans, the fact that i had no carbs for two days. My max lift which was the clean was  not that my movement was that quick! hahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 14, 2005)

> i am loving this. I'm not thrilled about bringing down the frequency for the next round, just because you know i like to throw things around at the gym as often as possible. But i know what's good for me, so  let's do it!



only has to last for about 4 weeks and then an unloading week adn back to 4 days again.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2005)

*Week4 Day2: Upper Body 1*

Again, this is a repeat of four weeks ago's workout, with regards to exercises, rep ranges, rest intervals, etc.

*Bench Press*
 50/15
 55/15
 60/11
 RI 30

 Notes: compare to last time, where i completed my last set at 55/15

*Seated Cable Row*
 #12+/10 x 4
 RI 60

 Notes: compare to last time, where i worked my way up to #12 for the last set. the "+" sign means the plate # on the stack plus the little add-on weight you tack on to the top of the stack.

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*
 #6/5 x 2
 #6+/5 x 3
 RI 90

 Notes: Compare to last time, where I worked my way up to #6 for the last set.

*Dumbbell Bicep Curls*
 12/15 x 3
 RI 30

 Notes: Compare to last time, where I did 10/15 x 3

*Dumbbell Pullovers*
 25/15 x 2
 30/15
 RI 30

 Notes: Compare to last time, where I did all three sets at 20lb.

*ABS*

 Worked with one of the other trainers again, my abs buddy. 'Twas a good abs workout indeed.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2005)

still really great improvents.

Even though you didn't get 15 at 60lbs on the bench you still got your best ever with that weight!  So that is a plus.  Your bench strength has always been pretty weak.  Mine too.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 17, 2005)

I miss my friend GOALGETTER.

you rawk....


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I miss my friend GOALGETTER.
> 
> you rawk....


 Amigo! Where've you been?? I saw you on yahoo very early this mornign but i was running out the door! check your PMs in a few minutes, i'm sendin' ya a message!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

>


 Hello there NT! Where the hell have YOU been!? How are things? The wife, the offspring?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2005)

*Week4 Day3: Olympic and Lower Body*

(compare this workout to Week1 Day3)

*Cleans from floor w/ Front Squat *
  (2 cleans 4 front squats)

  65/2 + 4 x 1
  70/2 + 4 x 1
  75/2 + 4 x 1 < power cleaned the first rep
  85/0 + 4
  85/1 + 4 < tried again, got it.
  RI 90

 notes: week 1 i maxed at 75, two weeks later hit 85, repeated that today. I MAY have been able to do 90, but i was worried i wouldn't be as strong for my deadlift which was the next exercise in the workout, so I left it at 85. Did an extra set (week 1 was 3 sets)

*Deadlift*
  155/5 x 2
  160/5
  170/5 
  RI 90

  notes: week 1 i maxed 155 on the last set of 5, that's a 15lb increase, even after heavier cleans and front squats. WOO HOO!

*1-Leg Leg Press*
  55/15 x 2
  65/15
  RI 30

  notes: nothing special. this was challengine but doable. i think i could have done 75, even. week 1 i finished at 55lb.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


 Hello to you too! Man everyone and their grandmother is dropping by here today!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2005)

Good Morning GG


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2005)

No - NO Good morning for you bitch!

  How bout that instead?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hello there NT! Where the hell have YOU been!? How are things? The wife, the offspring?



Just working thru a company strike ... you know, being called names by striking union workers while trying to keep the company afloat.    I am chomping at the bit to get back to the gym.  Haven't been going regularly since about mid Sept.  

Everyone is great.  Daughter has become a young lady and I see our little girl growing up over the last year.  It's a happy and sad time.  

Wife ... she's doing great.  She and my daughter were t-boned in a car accident a month and a bit ago, but all is well. 

And you ... what's been happening?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Good Morning GG


 GOOD MORNING JODI!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> No - NO Good morning for you bitch!
> 
> How bout that instead?


 Don't make me kick your ass. It is too early for cat fights!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hello there NT! Where the hell have YOU been!? How are things? The wife, the offspring?



If you would come by MY journal and say hi, you would know this


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

or mine....she doesn't speak to me any more....oh...woe is me! oh! the pain! The misery! The abandonment!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2005)

shut up you drama queens... i haven't really been visiting too many journals. Been working and studying for the CSCS. When i come online, I usually just reply to the last one or two posts on my journal... always meaning to get back and reply to everything, and visit other journals, but alas, you've seen how I slack in that department. 

 HI BURNER, HI JAKE.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2005)

no workout yesterday. My lower back was/is KILLING ME since the 170lb deadlift the other day. During my workout time yesterday, i went and got a massage instead. That didn't help much, but it was a nice relaxing hour, regardless...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> no workout yesterday. My lower back was/is KILLING ME since the 170lb deadlift the other day. During my workout time yesterday, i went and got a massage instead. That didn't help much, but it was a nice relaxing hour, regardless...


haha!  Someone else on the sore and beat list - 

(sorry)


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> haha! Someone else on the sore and beat list -
> 
> (sorry)


beat to shit, really. i thought about working out today, in about 2 hours after my client... but no way. i'm still feeling achy all over.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> beat to shit, really. i thought about working out today, in about 2 hours after my client... but no way. i'm still feeling achy all over.



Go do an active recovery workout if you're too sore.  I guess I'm not one to talk, I always just lift through soreness even if it's really bad, but active recovery does seem to help.

Anyway, good to see those oly lifts coming up.  I really want to see a hottie doing some C&Js.  That kicks ass.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> shut up you drama queens... i haven't really been visiting too many journals. Been working and studying for the CSCS. When i come online, I usually just reply to the last one or two posts on my journal... always meaning to get back and reply to everything, and visit other journals, but alas, you've seen how I slack in that department.
> 
> HI BURNER, HI JAKE.



That would be attention whore, thank you... 
I'd like to have seen u nail that 170!   
Did u yank too hard or turn or something or just sore in general?

if it makes u feel any better...my leg workout I am about to endure this afternoon...will be the 1st one in over a month....I am gonna be a hurtin' unit for the next few days myself.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 20, 2005)

*I wrote a letter to Fitness Magazine today...*

I doubt they'll publish it, but i hope it makes it to the right person, at least:



> I work as a personal trainer at a large fitness club in New York City's Upper East Side. In my line of work I've encountered quite a few women who always think they're too fat, or in bad shape, or who are afraid of having a little muscle tone because an athletic woman is "unattractive" or "unappealing". A lot of the women I see coming and going very obviously have eating disorders or at the very least display disordered eating symptoms. Every month we receive numerous copies of your magazine to place in the cardio area for our members to read while they exercise (something which I think is ridiculous, if you're there to exercise, but i digress). I always see these women who weigh 50 pounds soaking wet doing over an hour of cardio while flipping through the pages of your magazine, and until TODAY, I never really thought much of it other than, what a shame. TODAY, I happened to pick up your magazine, and flip through it myself as I waited for a client.
> 
> When I got to your article, DANGEROUS CURVES AHEAD, on page 109, I was quite perplexed, because in the three pages that followed there were NO CURVES TO BE SEEN anywhere on that emaciated "fitness" model. I mean, for a "fitness" magazine, I would think  you folks would have a little better use of your judgement than to place a model who looks nearly anorexic in a feature about CURVES or any shape whatsoever besides "stick". What kind of message are you sending your readers if they are to look at this, tall, thin, lanky girl with not a single curve on her body, and you're implying to them that to get her "curves" they have to perform these exercises? It's appalling. She has no business being in a FITNESS magazine. She does not portray an image of a truly FIT woman. Just because someone is "thin" doesn't mean she is FIT, and if you are going to use IMAGES to convey a message of fitness, then you should at least use content that does not create such an glaring disconnect between the written message and the visual message.
> 
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey! That was AWESOME! Good job! Hopefully someone will read it...


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey! That was AWESOME! Good job! Hopefully someone will read it...


 Thanks.. The chick in the photos really looks disgusting. The photos in this magazine always piss me off, but today, i guess i just had very little patience, and it just totally fired me up more than usual. Hahaha i hope they read it and i hope it gets passed around.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 20, 2005)

What magazine?  Good for you Ivonne!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 21, 2005)

Burner, Jake: It was Fitness Magazine. They're idiots.

Thanks.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 21, 2005)

*Unloading Workout 1*

*Combo:*
3 cleans
2 front squats
1 push press

65lb x 4 sets
RI 45 seconds

*BW Pullups*
1 WG + 3 RG x 3 sets
RI45

*BW Walking Lunges*
20 steps with each leg x 3 sets (40 steps total per set)
RI 45

*Rowing Machine*
500 meters x 3 @ about 2.5 minutes each bout
RI 45 seconds

*Abs*
Crunches on foam roller - 1 set straight up
1 set witih leg out, 15 reps per leg

*Stretching*


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Thanks.. The chick in the photos really looks disgusting. The photos in this magazine always piss me off, but today, i guess i just had very little patience, and it just totally fired me up more than usual. Hahaha i hope they read it and i hope it gets passed around.


Gee...any relation to M&F?
I remember on different magazines..they'd say to train like 'this' then later in the magazine...contradict it..

That was very well written and hopefully will not fall upon deaf ears.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 21, 2005)

Stick it to the man Ivy!  Awesome letter.  I feel like writing one of those sometimes.  If I hear another healthy and fit girl say that she's fat I'm going to poop my pants.  Anorexia is not hot!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi everybody! Just droppin' in while on vacation at the Funky Home in Cleveland. 

I went to the gym today with p and he had me work on my snatches and power jerks, and split jerks. It was a BLAST. I still suck at this very much! but it was GREAT!

First I practiced on getting the pull/shrug/triple extension part with just a broomstick. Then I started with the olympic bar, no added weight, so just 45lb. Snatch, Snatch, Power or Split Jerk a few times, and then five overhead squats. 

I also did 5 turkish get-ups with a 10lb dumbell.. I know, not much weight, but holy crap that was hard to do! one rep is actually one rep with each side. 

Finished up with some dumbell snatches. 

Oh and i also did some half-assed intervals for 10 minutes on the precor.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 23, 2005)

Hows the snow -


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Hows the snow -


comin' down pretty fast and heavy! Love it!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 24, 2005)

Just wait.......Stupid Winter


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 24, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I also did 5 turkish get-ups with a 10lb dumbell.. I know, not much weight, but holy crap that was hard to do! one rep is actually one rep with each side.



The first time I did these the weight I had to use was very humbling.  It is amazing how hard it is with such little resistance!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2005)

Cow... I know! WOW! My shoulders and surprisingly my SERRATUS/LATS hurt for some reason, more than anything else today! jeez!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2005)

*How do you know GG is on vacation?*

WHen she logs on to confess about all the non-diet food she has been eating:


Some candy (candy canes, mary janes, mini eclairs)
Home made gingerbread -- I made that gramercy tavern gingerbread, with the beer in the batter. It is AMAZING. Well, it's all gone now, but the Funky family asked me to make another one to take to the thanksgiving dinner at the grandmother's house tonight. hahaha!
Pasta with Mrs. Funky's home made spaghetti & meatball sauce (TO DIE FOR)
yogurt, apples, chicken, salad (trying to pretend to care, even though I said I wouldn't care for the next few days)
more gingerbread
more gingerbread
more gingerbread 
And we still have two more days to go here.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2005)

hey! Yeah..but your metabolism is so cranked up from your healthy lifestyle, any bad food will be nothing more than a mere 'speed bump' and nothing to worry about..


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 25, 2005)

I can tell when GoalGetter is getting fat, cause her typing slows down - 

(as I eat a chocolate chip mini cookie)


----------



## grant (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey GoalGetter,

 Just wanted to say that I like your avatar--where did you go to design school?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 27, 2005)

grant said:
			
		

> Hey GoalGetter,
> 
> Just wanted to say that I like your avatar--where did you go to design school?


 Hi Grant! Thanks!

 Actually i didn't go to design school. I got my undergrad in Communication from the University of Miami. All my design skills/experience have come from taking it upon myself to learn through trial and error, from tutorials and books and friends in the business who helped me out or taught me things along the way, and from necessity when I had to figure out how to do things that my clients ask me for. 

 WHy do you ask? Are you a designer as well?


----------



## grant (Nov 28, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hi Grant! Thanks!
> 
> Actually i didn't go to design school. I got my undergrad in Communication from the University of Miami. All my design skills/experience have come from taking it upon myself to learn through trial and error, from tutorials and books and friends in the business who helped me out or taught me things along the way, and from necessity when I had to figure out how to do things that my clients ask me for.
> 
> WHy do you ask? Are you a designer as well?


  That's great!  I'm the type who learns by doing (kinetic)--_I think that's why I like training so much_

 I'm not a designer although I studied integrated business/marketing design at a design school in New York and thought you might have attended one there I might know of. Coincidentally I'm currently studying a type of communications myself~advertising~for my MBA.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 28, 2005)

Workouts?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Workouts?


 I'll post later today - yesterday i left my workout notebook at the gym, so when i got home, couln't post anything...

 it was an awesome workout yesterday. Worked on snatching and jerking, and also did cleans and snatch pulls.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Workouts?



She doesn't want to make all of us feel bad.  Her workouts would make a grown man cry.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> She doesn't want to make all of us feel bad.  Her workouts would make a grown man cry.


 hahahahah cry with laughter maybe


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2005)

*2nd O-Lifting Phase: Week1 Day1*

*Hang Snatch w/ OH Squats *
 22lb x 2 sets
 30lb x 1 set
 45lb x 3 sets
 RI 45 seconds

 notes: each set was 2 hang snatches followed by 4 overhead squats

*Clean + Power Jerk*
 65lb/3 x 4 
 RI 60

*Snatch Pulls from the Floor*
 65lb/3 x 2
 75lb/3 x 3
 RI 30

*Incline Dumbbell Press*
 15/10
 20/10
 25/10
 RI 30

*Bent-Over Barbell Row*
 65lb/10 x 3
 RI 30

*Abs*
 50 Crunches + 50 Reverse Crunches x 2 sets

 Stretch


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2005)

*Interval Cardio Workout*

Jumprope Intervals, about 22 minutes

 12 intervals of 150 fast jumps (about 50-55 seconds), rest 1 minute, repeat.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2005)

*2nd O-Lifting Phase: Week1 Day2 (wednesday)*

*Hang Snatch
*45/3 x 5 sets
 RI60

*Clean + Front Squat
*65lb / 3 + 5 x 3 sets
 75lb / 3 + 3
 75lb / 3 + 5
 RI 60

*Split Jerk Off Rack
*65lb / 3
 70lb / 3 x 3 sets
 75lb / 3 (more of a push press on the last one)
 RI varied, but not more than 1 minute

*Good Morning
*85/10 x 3
 RI varied, but not more than 45 seconds
*
 Chin Ups*
 Rest Pause to 12 reps
 RI varied, from 45 seconds to 1:30

 Abs + Stretch


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2005)

*2nd O-Lifting Phase: Week1 Day3 (Friday)*

*1-Arm Dumbbell Snatch*
 10lb/5
 15lb/5
 20lb/5
 25lb/5 x 2
 RI 60

*Hang Cleans*
 65/3
 75/3
 85/3
 90/1 x 3 sets
 RI 90

*Back Squats*
 135/10
 145/10
 155/7
 RI 90

*Cable Chest Press*
 12.5lb/15
 15lb/15
 15lb/12
 RI 30

*Pulldowns*
 #4+/15 x 2
 #4+/12, plus 3 forced/assisted reps
 RI 45

 Abs + Stretch


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2005)

hey, that is a PR on hang cleans!!  And not just once but 3 singles with a PR!  Give yourself some props!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hey, that is a PR on hang cleans!!  And not just once but 3 singles with a PR!  Give yourself some props!


 oh! That's right!!!! I forgot that was a PR!!! WOO HOOOOOO!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 4, 2005)

*Circuit
*RI =90 seconds
 5 circuits
 20lb kettle bells for all exercises

 1-arm swing - 10 reps
 front squats - 10 reps
 push presses - 10 reps
 bent over rows - 10 reps
 jumprope - 25 jumps
 crunches - 25 reps

 Notes: did this workout with patrick. I am in pieces right now, but it was GREAT!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 4, 2005)

By the way, just a comment in general - i think i failed the CSCS test.  Walked in there VERY confident, felt like I knew at LEAST enough to pass, if not more... but that confidence was quickly replaced with "HUH?"

The test was nothing like the practice tests, nor was it anything like the questions in the text book, nor was it anything like the guy in the review class reassured us it would be.

I struggled on almost every single question except the nutrition questions.

Guess I'll know the true outcome in 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2005)

Very informative journal Ivonne. Looks like your doing awesome, I'm still reading back when you started Oly training in week one but I've got to jet now. I'll finish it later


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 5, 2005)

*2nd O-Lifting Phase: Week2 Day1 (Monday)*

*Hang Snatch + OH Squat*
45lb/3 + 4 x 2 sets
55lb/2 + 4 x 3 sets
RI 60

*Clean & Split Jerk (changed from Power Jerk*)*
65lb/3 x 1 set
70lb/3 x 2 sets
75lb/1 x 3 sets
RI 90

*notes: for some reason i can't do a power jerk, not that my split jerk is all that good either, but at least i can do THAT.

*Snatch Pull from Floor*
65lb/3 x 1 set
75lb/3 x 4 sets
RI 45

*Incline DB Bench Press*
25lb/10 x 2
25lb/7F
RI 30

*Bent Over BB Row*
75/10 x 3
RI 30

Abs + Stretch


----------



## P-funk (Dec 5, 2005)

her technique is progressing nicely and her speed into the bottom position is getting fast each week.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> her technique is progressing nicely and her speed into the bottom position is getting fast each week.


 
  She can do more weight than me now


----------



## P-funk (Dec 5, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> She can do more weight than me now



no she can't.....lol.  relax monkey fuck.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 5, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> By the way, just a comment in general - i think i failed the CSCS test.  Walked in there VERY confident, felt like I knew at LEAST enough to pass, if not more... but that confidence was quickly replaced with "HUH?"
> 
> The test was nothing like the practice tests, nor was it anything like the questions in the text book, nor was it anything like the guy in the review class reassured us it would be.
> 
> ...



Awww, that sucks Ivonne, especially when you think you're ready for something.  Hopefully you did better than you think, chances are you did! If not the review should be easier than the initial studying for the course and you'll have an idea of what to expect next time.
I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no she can't.....lol.  relax monkey fuck.


Maybe not more than Monkey man but more than me!!  Nice going Ivonne!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> By the way, just a comment in general - i think i failed the CSCS test.  Walked in there VERY confident, felt like I knew at LEAST enough to pass, if not more... but that confidence was quickly replaced with "HUH?"
> 
> The test was nothing like the practice tests, nor was it anything like the questions in the text book, nor was it anything like the guy in the review class reassured us it would be.
> 
> ...


sounds like some of the Microsoft exams....don't suppose they have any 'exam cram' type books? (hopefully, u did very well and won't need them!)


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2005)

*2nd O-Lifting Phase, Week 2 Day 2 (wednesday)*

*Hang Snatch*
45/3 x 2 sets RI 60
55/2 and 1 miss x 1 set RI 60
55/3 x 2 sets RI 90

notes: the fourth set was really sloppy, the fifth was better after i rested the extra 30 seconds. Form is iffy. I wish p had been able to watch me because i feel like i was doing it wrong. But sometimes when i think i did it wrong, he actually says, "That was GOOD!" So what the fuck do i know.

*Clean and Front Squat Combo*
65/3 and 5 x 1 set
75/3 and 5 x 3 sets
80/3 and 5 x 1 set *
RI 90

notes: I am a fucking idiot. I am so mad at myself for not going for 85 or even 90lb on that last set. 80 was a breeze. I hate that i keep underestimating what i can do.

*Split Jerk Off the Rack*
65/3 RI 45
70/3 x 2 sets
75/3 x 1 set
80/3 x 1 set
RI 60-90 more or less

notes: i started off moving kinda slow, and even pressing out the first 3 reps i think. But it was more of a self-doubt thing coming off of a disappointing last clean/front squat combo.

*Good Mornings*
75/10
80/10
85/10
RI 30

*Chin-Ups*
15 total, in four sets (4, 3, 4, 4)

notes: that set with just 3 - i didn't rest long enough i guess before starting again.

*Abs & stretch*

I think this workout sucked.  I don't care what anyone said. I am mad at myself for not going for it.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2005)

you shuold have just bumped the weight up to 90 and done another set.  if you feel strong and it is there...go for it!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 8, 2005)

*Cardio 12-08-05*

Running Intervals on treadmill
in minutes:

0-3 walk, 3.2mph, warm up

3-4 run, 8.0mph
4-5 walk, 3.4mph

5-6 run, 8.0mph
6-7 walk, 3.4mph

7-8 run, 8.2mph
8-9 walk, 3.4mph

9-10 run, 8.3mph
10-11 walk, 3.4mph

11-12 run, 8.4mph
12-13 walk, 3.4mph

13-14 run, 8.5mph
14-15 walk, 3.2mph

15-16 run, 8.5mph
16-17 walk, 3.2mph

17-18 run, 8.5mph
18-19 walk, 3.4mph

19-20 run, 8.3mph
20-21 walk, 3.4mph

21-25 walk, 3.2mph, cool down

i was going to do 10 intervals, but after 9, i was cooked, so i kept walking and cooled down.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2005)

hi


----------



## P-funk (Dec 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> hi




hi


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hi


hi


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 9, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> hi


hi


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2005)

Hello everybody.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2005)

*2nd O-Lifting Phase: Week 2 Day 3 (Friday)*

*1-Arm Dumbbell Snatch*
25lb/5 x 4 sets
30lb/5 x 1 set
RI 60

*Hang Cleans*
75lb/3 x 8 sets
RI 60

notes: my shoulders were really sore today for some reason, so i kept the weight manageable and worked on just my technique and speed

*Back Squat*
145lb/10 x 3 sets
145lb/7 
RI 60

notes: i had no spotter so i had to set the pins where i could go down to parallel but could leave the bar on the pins if i got into trouble. P saw me and made all sorts of disapproving faces and yelled at me, "that's terrible. stop squatting if you're going to do that." I got mad at him.   And kept squatting.

Additionally, I was not feeling as strong today. Very tired for some reason, so instead of trying to icrease the weight i just did four sets of 10 (or tried to!)

*Cable Chest Press*
15lb/15 x 2
15lb/13F
RI 30

*WG Pulldown*
#4+/15 x 3
RI 30

*Abs & Stretch*


----------



## P-funk (Dec 9, 2005)

the DB snatches werre sweet!  She was really sling that weight up.  my client turned to me and said "damn.  i feel like a real lazy piece of shit when i see her doing something like that."   lol


----------



## SpinQueen (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey SPINQUEEN! 
How are you?! Email me please! I have an old email address for you and it gets bounced back!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 10, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> hi



Hey Jeni! Jeeeeesus! where the heck have you  been! How are you?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 11, 2005)

*Cardio: Intervals, 12-11-05*

10 Sprint Intervals - I did these in a small room, so each "sprint" was actually 16 laps back and forth across the room. They were killer, but it was an excellent opportunity to work on my start/stop and switching directions (which I'll be starting up again in late january to train for the obstacle course!). I did ten of these, raising my heart rate to 85-90%, and then resting until it came down to 64-65%. 

After these sprints, i did ten bouts of 100 speed jumps on the jump rope - again, going by heart rate - 80-81% work interval, to 64-65% rest interval.

Total time, 26 minutes.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 11, 2005)

Sprints are awesome.  Sometimes they leave my upper legs and calves sore the next day or so afterwards.  Most people wouldn't expect such a thing just from sprinting, but damn it can be demanding if you really give it your all!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 12, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey Jeni! Jeeeeesus! where the heck have you  been! How are you?



Hiya Ivy   Long time no chat hee hee...been busy at work..busy being in love..busy driving my new car...i lurk here a bit but not much   Looks like you and funky are doing well   Wow, you are one strong chickie!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 12, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> 10 Sprint Intervals - I did these in a small room, so each "sprint" was actually 16 laps back and forth across the room. They were killer, but it was an excellent opportunity to work on my start/stop and switching directions (which I'll be starting up again in late january to train for the obstacle course


 
If you were in AZ where its warm and dry, you could train all year around - 



 - Ah, Ah, Ahhhh!... Monkeys first! -


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 13, 2005)

*Modified Program, Same Goals... W1 D1*

Patrick felt that my doing the o-lifts three times a week were beating me up, so he scaled it back to two days, and one day of regular weight training (with hypertrophy and strength being my focus)...

So yesterday was hyp and str day:

Trap Bar Deadlifts
120/8
140/8
160/8
170/5
RI 90

Step Ups on 24" box
bw/10
12.5lb DB's/10 x 2
RI 45

Incline Bench Press
50/8
60/8 x 2, barely made it on last rep
RI 60-90

1-Arm DB OH Press
15/10 x 2
15/9*
RI 45

*failed on rep 9 on right arm, so finished with 9 reps on left even though i wasn't going to fail there

Chin-Ups, Unassisted
bw/3 x 4
RI 90-120

Standing Low Row with Rope Attachment
#6/10
#8/10 x 2
RI 30

Hyperextensions
bw/15 x 3
RI 30

Calf Press on 45-degree machine
160/10 x 3
RI 45

Decline Crunches
bw/25 x 4
RI 30


----------



## P-funk (Dec 13, 2005)

LMAO.....170 on the trap bar for 5.  Did you tell them how you lifted more then the male trainer you were teaching how to use the trap bar.....HAHA, damn marathon running p*ssies.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 13, 2005)

*W1 D2, Cardio*

Jog/Run Intervals on Treadmill
3 minute jog @ 5.0mph + 1 minute run @8mph for 30 minutes

Steady Pace Jog @5.5mph for 30 minutes

Total: 1 hour of cardio


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LMAO.....170 on the trap bar for 5.  Did you tell them how you lifted more then the male trainer you were teaching how to use the trap bar.....HAHA, damn marathon running p*ssies.



No i didnt' tell them, but you just did hahahaha!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2005)

She deadlifts more than me too


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 14, 2005)

*Workout... 12-14-05*

Hang Snatch
45/4
55/3 x 5 sets, with an Overhead squat for the last two sets
RI 1-2 minutes (but usually closer to 1 than 2)

Hang Clean and Jerk (split jerk)
55/3
75/2 x 3
80/1 x 2 - PR? i can't remember if i've done this before (with the jerk i mean)
RI 1-2 minutes

Notes: 80lb, in retrospect, felt not-too-heavy for my jerk today! wtf?

Snatch Pull 
80/5 x 2
85/5 x 3
RI 45 seconds

Front Squats
85/5
95/3
105/3 - PR?  don't remember if i've front squatted 105 before
115/2 - PR for sure i have not fs'd 115 before
RI 90 sec more or less

Reverse Hypers on Hyperextension apparatus
20 x 3

Crunches
bw/20 x 4


----------



## P-funk (Dec 14, 2005)

> Front Squats
> 115/2 - PR for sure i have not fs'd 115 before


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2005)

Nice!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

not exactly sure what all those exercises were....but ya kicked ass!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 15, 2005)

*Cardio Today*

Half an hour of intervals - 1 minute sprint, 3 minutes jog to recover. Half an hour of steady 5.5 mph jog.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 15, 2005)

goalgetter said:
			
		

> Front Squats
> 115/2 - PR for sure i have not fs'd 115 before


 



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

>


 
And she doubled it -  

FREAK!


----------



## SpinQueen (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi Ivy!!

My email is mepst001@fiu.edu

How's it going?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 17, 2005)

You're a straight thug with your workouts.  Nice front squats and deadlifts!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 19, 2005)

*Workout - 12.19.05*

Back Squat
145/8
165/8
170/5 x 3
RI 2 minutes

Walking Lunges w/
10lb Plate in each hand
16 steps x 4
RI 30

BO BB Row
55/10
65/10 x 2

Assisted WG Pullups on Gravitron
#10/10
#10/8 x 2
RI 45

notes: my left shoulder hurts whenever i have my hands up over my head.

DB Bench Press
20/10
25/10 x 2
RI 30

BB Push Press
60/8 x 3
RI 45

Hypers on Physio Ball
15 x 3
RI 30

Abs
200 reps total of various things

Stretch


----------



## grant (Dec 19, 2005)

Nice workout...


----------



## Jodi (Dec 19, 2005)

DAYUM GIRL!! Look at you


----------



## PreMier (Dec 19, 2005)

Squat master!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 20, 2005)

Rawwrrrrrr!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 20, 2005)

*Workout - 12.20.05*

Cardio - Running on Treadmill, 1 hour, 5 miles, 420 calories, 3.5-5.5mph (mostly 5.5)


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 24, 2005)

*Christmas Eve Workout(s)*

I worked out twice today... once at the gym and once at the park...

I think it more than made up for the half-tray of home-made brownies i pounded down the night before... here goes:

At the gym:

Hang Snatch
45/4
50/4
55/4 x 2
60/2 x 2
RI - varied. i was chit chatting with the trainers at the gym and with other people working out...

Hang Clean & Jerk 
65/4 & 1 x 1 set
70/4 & 1 x 1 set
75/4 & 1 x 1 set
80/4 & 1 x 1 set

Front Squat
(light weight for speed)
65/3 x 2 set
70/3 x 4 sets

45-degree Donkey Calf Press
50/15 x 1 set
65/15 x 3 sets

Chin-Ups
bw/3 x 2 sets
bw/2 x 1 set

------------------

Park Workout

While I was at the gym doing the o-lifts, a guy came up to me and said, "You know, I just wanted to come over here and tell you how awesome i think it is that you're doing this. It's great to see a woman doing olympic lifts! I'm impressed! Where do you lift?" So I told him Thank you but i really suck and i'm flattered that you'd come all the way over here to say anything at all, and that i'm from new york and just train with my boyfriend at the gym where we work, yadda yadda yadda. He said he trains with some friends at his friend's gym, and also he teaches kettlebells and strongman group workouts at the park on saturday mornings, etc. So i said, "you mean like with sand bags and sleds and all that stuff??!??!?!!?!?!" and he said, "Yep! i have a class today at 1030!" So I asked him if i could go play with his toys because my boyfriend would not forgive me if I didn't jump at the chance to pull a sled and carry sandbags and stuff! He gave me the info and 20 minutes later i was wrapping up my gym workout to get to the park and play with the strongman toys! 

At the park we were a group of 8 people...

The workout included both strength and agility drills so we did everything from sprints, back pedaling, ladder drills, cariocas, pushups, split squats, to sled-pulling (i'm guessing i pulled about 105lb across a 70-75 yard stretch of field in 35 seconds, not sure the distance exactly), sandbag squats (holding it like a stone in front of you), sandbag bent over rows, throws, and tons of stuff.

I had such a blast! i was FRIED!!! It was like an hour and 15 minutes of HARD FRIGGIN WORK! The other trainer (there were two of them) asked me, "what sports do you play? what do you do? Did you really work out an hour ago? What were you doing? WHAT?? Olympic lifts??? How the hell are you keeping up with this???" so i was like, "no, i don't do any sports, i just lift heavy things and goof around in the gym and i'm toying with the idea of doing an obstacle course in july, and i used to be fat and so the only sport i'm REALLY good at is eating, and yes i worked out an hour ago, snatches and clean and jerks and pullups and no, i have no idea how i haven't passed out or puked in the bushes yet!"

There was this WHINY BITCHY woman in the group, the girlfriend of one of the guys in the group. I was about to hurl the 60-pound sand bag at her fucking face. She was running with her hands "swishing" side to side, and "tip-toeing" like she was going to step on something unpleasant, and her lateral jumps were more like a 4th grader slow dancing than a side jump from cone to cone. and oh my god... the trainer guy and i were laughing our asses off behind her back. Oh and after the first 10 minutes of the workout she had to go pee (no bathroom at the park) so she took off and went to the store down the street to use their bathroom and then came back and was whining about having to catch up with the rest of the group. UGH!!!

Thankfully there was another girl who was in awesome shape (there were three women and the rest were guys). She and i were kicking ass. Her pushups are BEAUTIFUL. Perfect form, nice and strong the whole time! I wish i could do pushups as flawless as hers!!! hahaha! I know that's a stupid thing to even say but you had to see this girl go! Together we were putting the guys on the field (and that stupid 3rd girl) to shame, though! it was fun!!! GIRLS KICKING ASS!

The guy told me i'm welcome to come back any time i'm in miami, so i will definitely take him up on it. Hopefully funk will be with me next time! he would wipe the field with these guys!!!

OK i'm out. family is starting to arrive and there is a pig and a bowl of black beans with my name all over it. Time to chow down!

MERRY HAPPY FELIZ (_____________________) fill in the blank with your holiday of choice!

Hugs to all!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey cunty gal... sorry, I am now going to have to change the term of endearment to plain old wacko, who the fuck trains twice on Christmas Eve??!?!?!?!  (I should, feeling so fat it's not funny!)
Just wanted to wish you a very happy Christmas, have fun and indulge without guilt (at least a little!).  
Ps. Today's workouts sounded gruelling but awesome... good going GG!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 24, 2005)

sounds like fun.  to bad we live in NYC and don't have a yard to make our own strong(wo)man implements for training!  someday!!  someday!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 27, 2005)

*Christmas Day workout*

Sprints on treadmill

10 sprints at 8.5mph, with jogging interval at 5-5.5mph, at a 1.0 incline.

I also spent about 1.5 hours training my dad, showing him how to use the machines at the gym, and how to do basic exercises with proper form. it was nice to work out with him. he's like TOTALLY out of shape. I hope he will continue to do these exercises.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 27, 2005)

*Unloading week - workout 1*

circuit in cardio studio:

lateral squat-hops from cone to cone (20)
Sprint and jump over two bars
Sprint back and pull 90lb on a make shift sled
Sprint across and back
Medicine ball throws (4-6)

Rest

8 circuits completed.

Bicycle - 10 minutes
Arc Trainer - 10 minutes

High-Chair Knee Raises - 3 sets of 15
Weighted Crunches  - 3 sets of 20 @ 50lb

Total time - 1 hour. 415 calories burned according to my heart rate monitor.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 27, 2005)

*I got these for christmas! *

Santa brought me my very own olympic weightlifting shoes!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 27, 2005)

*Also...*

I'm not even going to discuss all the CRAP i have ingested in the past four-five days. Let's just say that I am feeling as sloppy as i probably look right now. hahahaha! Give me a week to get my shit together.

Come next week I am cutting for my 30th birthday which is two months away!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 27, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Santa brought me my very own olympic weightlifting shoes!


 
Awwwww!

Did those come froms Kidz-R-us?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Awwwww!
> 
> Did those come froms Kidz-R-us?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 27, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Awwwww!
> 
> Did those come froms Kidz-R-us?



No. Gymboree.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 28, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> notes: my left shoulder hurts whenever i have my hands up over my head.


Rut roh..............sounds like an impingement.
Better be careful with that.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 28, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Rut roh..............sounds like an impingement.
> Better be careful with that.



That's what I'm thinking. I've been icing it (not regularly though - shame on me), and I've been careful when working out and stuff (but not VERY careful - shame on me). This week i'm taking it easy, in general, so hopefully that will help, too.

HOW ARE "THINGS" GOING?!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 28, 2005)

That pain sounds scary -


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 28, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> That pain sounds scary -



You people jinxed me - it's been hurting today more than usual 

It hurts on the side of my upper arm, (like the middle of my upper arm, kinda where the delt attaches to the humerus) when I move my arm up and down at the side. It also hurts on the side of my neck sometimes. Not good.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey there, GG.  Just wanted to let you know that I got one of the HR monitors that we discussed last month.  Its a Polar F-6.  You still liking yours?  I guess it will keep me honest.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 28, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey there, GG.  Just wanted to let you know that I got one of the HR monitors that we discussed last month.  Its a Polar F-6.  You still liking yours?  I guess it will keep me honest.



Great!!! I love my HR monitor. I use it every time i do my cardio workouts! It does keep me honest  Of course, a part of me is always skeptical about how accurate the readings are (for both the HR and the calories), but it has GOT to be more accurate than the cardio machine's reading which has less of my personal info than my monitor.

By the way, the F-6 is a good one. It's the one i got for p-funk for our anniversary a few weeks ago.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm looking forward to using it.  I think my grip strength may suffer though.  I swear I expend as much energy squeezing the gd pulse grips on the bikes at the gym than I do peddling some times. I read through the manual last night and set it up.  Doesn't seem to complex or hard to use.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## ZECH (Dec 29, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> That's what I'm thinking. I've been icing it (not regularly though - shame on me), and I've been careful when working out and stuff (but not VERY careful - shame on me). This week i'm taking it easy, in general, so hopefully that will help, too.
> 
> HOW ARE "THINGS" GOING?!


Well they are going..............I'll e-mail ya!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2005)

P-funk, who is that?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 30, 2005)

I just took a more thorough look at your T-shirts.  They're pretty cool.  I like the broccoli shirt and the P-side shirt.  Haha.  I can't believe you are selling a P-side shirt!  Very reasonable prices too.  I'm thinking about getting one of the broccoli shirts.

How's the business doing anyway?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 31, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I just took a more thorough look at your T-shirts.  They're pretty cool.  I like the broccoli shirt and the P-side shirt.  Haha.  I can't believe you are selling a P-side shirt!  Very reasonable prices too.  I'm thinking about getting one of the broccoli shirts.
> 
> How's the business doing anyway?



Hey! Thanks! Glad you like 'em! I have a bunch of others i haven't put on there yet, not as closely related to fitness/training as the ones on here now, but still kinda funny - some ideas from co-workers and friends. 

How's the "business" going? Well, to be honest I haven't really been keeping up with it, nor have I looked at it ever as a "business" per se. I put those all up there for fun, for a laugh between some friends and p-funk and I, and people started buying them, and I'm not really making any money off of the shirts, but the site at least pays for itself every month. It costs $6.95 a month to keep there, and I make just about that much if not a few bucks more, which I then turn around and use to pay for t-shirts i buy for other people sometimes or for myself. So in answer to your question... it's "going", though not sure where, hahahahaha! One of these days I might get serious about it and print up a bunch locally and try to sell them to local gyms or something. I don't know.

Or maybe someone will offer me some money to buy some of them off me, the ideas/graphics, and go sell them and get rich and send me a post card from their new summer home somewhere in Europe, which I indirectly handed them on a silver platter by not thinking of this t-shirt thing as a real business in the first place. hahaha!

Jesus, i woke up wordy today.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 31, 2005)

Cool beans.  Keep us posted about the new possibilities, I will definitely check them out.  Hopefully business takes off and it starts doing a little more than paying for itself, hehe.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 31, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Cool beans. Keep us posted about the new possibilities, I will definitely check them out. Hopefully business takes off and it starts doing a little more than paying for itself, hehe.


 
It will - 


So buy a MM Tshirt also Cowpunk


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 31, 2005)

*Have a Great and a Safe New Year my Friend!!!*


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great New Year's Eve, GG.  Be safe!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 1, 2006)

Arch, Pylon, everybody else: thanks and hope you all have a great 2006 also!! 

I don't know about you folks, but I've got big plans for 2006 - or at least big _goals_. I decided not to make resolutions this year, just make some goals to accomplish before the end of the year, instead. So those are:

- Go back to school (which entails moving to Arizona)

- Improve my relationship with food (long story but I know I need to fix myself in this department)

- Finish my website and actually keep updating it

- Compete in something, whether it's the tri-fitness thing in Vegas this summer or an olympic weightlifting meet some time this year.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 1, 2006)

GG, i looked at your website and read your story of how you completely transformed yourself from a size 9 back to a size 3-5 and i have to say that i am inspired by your story and impressed for a job well done!

Keep up the good work


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 2, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> GG, i looked at your website and read your story of how you completely transformed yourself from a size 9 back to a size 3-5 and i have to say that i am inspired by your story and impressed for a job well done!
> 
> Keep up the good work



Thanks Shiz!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 2, 2006)

BAH! my story is better...

Zero to hero -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 2, 2006)

*Workout - 01.02.06*

well... since I am nursing a possible impingement on both shoulders at the  moment, this week there is NO olympic lifting.  cry cry cry cry cry....

i feel now like if I dont do my lifts, my work out is not complete. kinda like the period in my life not long ago, when i used to feel like my workout was not complete if i didn't squat really heavy and hit a new PR every single time.

Today was my first day back in the gym for like almost a week, besides some half-assed cardio i did on friday afternoon. I was/am sick - just a head cold. but i feel so shitty not doing something that I started up again. 

Without further ado, the workout:

Warmup: 4 rounds of 10 reps of bodyweight squats, 2-leg hip crossovers, glute bridges

Plyometrics: 2 sets of 8 reps of jump squats and lateral hops, RI 45 seconds

Weights: 
Trap Bar Deadlifts: 90lb/8, 120lb/8 x 2 RI 90
Step Ups: 15lb/8 each leg x 3 RI 90
Seated Leg Curls: 60lb/15 x 3 RI 30
Seated Calf: 65lb/20 x 3 RI 30

Stretch


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 2, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>



looks like someone is hurting for some attention!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 2, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> looks like someone is hurting for some attention!


 
 

I 'DID' hit PR's today... 

Anyway, all the holiday BS is over, you'll be back in no time



*GoalGetter*


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 2, 2006)

I hope your shoulders feel better Ivy.  You and P need to get back in the game!




			
				The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> It will -
> 
> 
> So buy a MM Tshirt also Cowpunk



Haha, they're pretty cool too I must say.  I'm not sure I would feel right displaying naked monkeys though.  Make a version where you have on a cod piece at least...


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 6, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. .. hi nt. hi monkeyman.

i'm around just haven't felt like journaling lately. been reading around in other forums, and watching too much tv.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 7, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. .. hi nt. hi monkeyman.
> 
> i'm around just haven't felt like journaling lately. been reading around in other forums, and watching too much tv.


 
It isn't like winter in Florida is it? -


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 7, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> It isn't like winter in Florida is it? -




There is no such thing. Winter in Florida. Ha!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 7, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> There is no such thing. Winter in Florida. Ha!


 
Thats not what I meant


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 7, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Thats not what I meant



oh. what did you mean? i'm also a little slow lately.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 7, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> oh. what did you mean? i'm also a little slow lately.


 
I meant, are you a little slow lately, because the shitty winter is setting in on you!?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 7, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I meant, are you a little slow lately, because the shitty winter is setting in on you!?



nah, i'm just kinda bummed out. will message you...


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2006)

how can you be bummed out?

I live here!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 7, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how can you be bummed out?
> 
> I live here!!!



yeah you bum me out - how dare you beat me at scrabble??


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> yeah you bum me out - how dare you beat me at scrabble??




haha.....it was my psyche out tactics of making sounds when you were trying to think of words.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 7, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> haha.....it was my psyche out tactics of making sounds when you were trying to think of words.



Next time spanish words COUNT.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Next time spanish words COUNT.




that would be cheating.

if spanish words count then I am allowed to make up english words.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2006)

You guys play scrabble?!?! hahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahaha
hahahahhahahahahha

*breathe!!!!*

hahahahahahahaha
hahahahahaahahaha


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 7, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> yeah you bum me out - how dare you beat me at scrabble??


 
Uh-Oh..

Sounds like "P" has been reading the Wall Street Journal again


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You guys play scrabble?!?! hahahahahahaha
> hahahahahahahaha
> hahahahhahahahahha
> 
> ...




best board game ever invented.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 8, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> best board game ever invented.



Damned straight.  I used to play it with my grandma, haha.

Ivonne, do you have an accent at all?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damned straight.  I used to play it with my grandma, haha.
> 
> Ivonne, do you have an accent at all?




she will say NO.

But yes, she has a little bit of an accent.  It really comes out when she is back in Miami or after she talks on the phone with her parents.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 8, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> she will say NO.
> 
> But yes, she has a little bit of an accent.  It really comes out when she is back in Miami or after she talks on the phone with her parents.



Haha, excellent.  I think accents are great; they spice up the language a bit.


----------



## grant (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey GG,

You primarly work w/ Photoshop?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 8, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> she will say NO.
> 
> But yes, she has a little bit of an accent. It really comes out when she is back in Miami or after she talks on the phone with her parents.


 
 

(why do I think of these things)

[_while roller-blading_] 
*Lida*: Lee-Lee, your hands are on my tetas. 
*Melina*: Stupeed, if I let go of your tetas, you gonna fall. 
*Lida*: Ok, you can keep 'em there. 
[_under her breath_] 
*Lida*: Lesbiana...


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damned straight.  I used to play it with my grandma, haha.
> 
> Ivonne, do you have an accent at all?



No i don't have an accent the way you guys might think i have an accent. I don't sound like salma hayek (or desi arnaz) or something like that. I sound like Gloria Estefan when she talks. That's a "miami" accent. not necessarily a spanish accent. Even english-only speaking people in miami tend to have this accent to some degree.

Kinda like how new yorkers, or people from boston, or people from the midwest or from minesota have distinct "accents".


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 8, 2006)

grant said:
			
		

> Hey GG,
> 
> You primarly work w/ Photoshop?



No. I work primarily with weights.  

When i do graphic design stuf, I do use photoshop, illustrator, InDesign and Dreamweaver though.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 8, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> she will say NO.
> 
> But yes, she has a little bit of an accent.  It really comes out when she is back in Miami or after she talks on the phone with her parents.



das bullsheet.


----------



## grant (Jan 8, 2006)

> When i do graphic design stuf, I do use photoshop, illustrator, InDesign and Dreamweaver though.


cool


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> No i don't have an accent the way you guys might think i have an accent. I don't sound like salma hayek (or desi arnaz) or something like that. I sound like Gloria Estefan when she talks. That's a "miami" accent. not necessarily a spanish accent. Even english-only speaking people in miami tend to have this accent to some degree.
> 
> Kinda like how new yorkers, or people from boston, or people from the midwest or from minesota have distinct "accents".




yea, that's it.  More of a miami accent.  no selma hayek accent over here (damn...I love that accent too).


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 8, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> No i don't have an accent the way you guys might think i have an accent. I don't sound like salma hayek (or desi arnaz) or something like that. I sound like Gloria Estefan when she talks. That's a "miami" accent. not necessarily a spanish accent. Even english-only speaking people in miami tend to have this accent to some degree.
> 
> Kinda like how new yorkers, or people from boston, or people from the midwest or from minesota have distinct "accents".



Nonetheless, I still enjoy a little flavor to the language.  I especially like accents on women; usually makes them sound sexy.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2006)

Um.... you still here?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 9, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Um.... you still here?




no i just quit. I've gone elsewhere. 

Sick of the way the site has deteriorated.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Jan 9, 2006)

sad but true.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> no i just quit. I've gone elsewhere.
> 
> Sick of the way the site has deteriorated.


but..y'all are moving to AZ? Phoenix or Tuscon? When mmight this happen? I've got friends in Phoenix...maybe makea trip and can meet the 2 of ya! (A LOT closer to AZ then NYC...)

I find I stick mainly w/ friends' journals here now...


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> but..y'all are moving to AZ? Phoenix or Tuscon? When mmight this happen? I've got friends in Phoenix...maybe makea trip and can meet the 2 of ya! (A LOT closer to AZ then NYC...)
> 
> I find I stick mainly w/ friends' journals here now...



some time this summer, i'm visiting this month to scope it all out. the phoenix/mesa area... will let you know.

yeah i was not even reading journals anymore. i'm just annoyed with the site's content in general. it's primarily not really fitness-related anymore and quite honestly, an immature handful have pretty much claimed it as their little hang-out. It's not what it used to be.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 9, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> yeah i was not even reading journals anymore. i'm just annoyed with the site's content in general. it's primarily not really fitness-related anymore and quite honestly, an immature handful have pretty much claimed it as their little hang-out. It's not what it used to be.




sadly I agree.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> some time this summer, i'm visiting this month to scope it all out. the phoenix/mesa area... will let you know.
> 
> yeah i was not even reading journals anymore. i'm just annoyed with the site's content in general. it's primarily not really fitness-related anymore and quite honestly, an immature handful have pretty much claimed it as their little hang-out. It's not what it used to be.


That would be friggin AWESOME! I do believe my buddy's in the Mesa area. U gonna go to ASU then?
Well, sad to see ya go here....I like to check into your journal and see ya rip it up! Didn't post much..know how u don't like your journal 'whorred' up too much...

But to let ya know...I do still read that PM u sent me last year...verbally kicking my ass to stop being lazy and get it back in the gym...


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 9, 2006)

ok so i can't just leave. i guess i am just not visiting as frequently or posting with as much enthusiasm. how's that. 

Go figure that on the day i decide i can't take it anymore, a bunch of cool stuff happens that i want to share with you guys.

P and I passed the CSCS exam. We're NSCA Certified Strength and Conditioning Specialists now. 

We did it. 

----------

in other news, today was my first day back into olympic lifting after two weeks off for shoulder impingement. it was nice, to say the least.

----------

And in yet other news, I thought i would review three All The Whey Protein Blend flavors they've so graciously sent us during the past month.
First of all they all blend nicely to a good thickness - not runny but not too thick. I used water for all of them.

Chocolate - too subtle on the chocolate flavor, and just right on the sweetness.

Orance Creamsicle - ALMOST perfect. Reminds me of the flinstones pushup pops from the ice cream man. Could be a TAD sweeter.

Pineapple - the powder smells like it would taste REALLY GOOD. But nah. It is too subtle of a taste, and not sweet enough. I was expecting a nice pina colada flavor or something.... instead it was like, well... NOT.

I'm sure that adding low fat or fat free milk or yogurt to any of these would improve flavor, so would berries, and/or splenda. Pineapple chunks might be nice in the pinapple one, maybe some unsweetened shredded coconut, or a banana if you're into that sort of thing would definitely make a  big difference.

Anyway just wanted to share.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 9, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> yeah i was not even reading journals anymore. i'm just annoyed with the site's content in general. it's primarily not really fitness-related anymore and quite honestly, an immature handful have pretty much claimed it as their little hang-out. It's not what it used to be.



'Tis true, but I try to do what I can to keep it decent.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ok so i can't just leave. i guess i am just not visiting as frequently or posting with as much enthusiasm. how's that.
> 
> Go figure that on the day i decide i can't take it anymore, a bunch of cool stuff happens that i want to share with you guys.
> 
> ...


 
Congrats


----------



## ZECH (Jan 10, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ok so i can't just leave. i guess i am just not visiting as frequently or posting with as much enthusiasm. how's that.


What??? Just let me know who it is and I will ban every damn one of them.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 10, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ok so i can't just leave. i guess i am just not visiting as frequently or posting with as much enthusiasm. how's that.
> 
> Go figure that on the day i decide i can't take it anymore, a bunch of cool stuff happens that i want to share with you guys.
> 
> ...




Just stay out of open chat, save the whoring for P-Funk's journal.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ok so i can't just leave. i guess i am just not visiting as frequently or posting with as much enthusiasm. how's that.
> 
> Go figure that on the day i decide i can't take it anymore, a bunch of cool stuff happens that i want to share with you guys.
> 
> ...


Hey! Congrats! That's awesome!

What protein? (who makes it? I need some more protein)

I just got in from the gym a while ago...we need some good trainers here...this one trainer was having his client doing bench press, then  immediately do 5 'girl' push-ups. Ok...unless I am wrong...women train chest as men? bar touches chest then press back up. (not quite sure where on the girls 'chest' the bar should touch, as because of her..well, boobs. However, he had her stopping the decent 4" from her chest. So in essence, she was doing partials. Then...he did not correct her form on the pushups...ok..I am not a 'certified' PT...but I have been doing this long enough...read enough (thanks IM) to know proper form. How do u corect a PT who is training his client wrong? This is not the 1st time I have seen this either....


----------



## ZECH (Jan 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> How do u corect a PT who is training his client wrong? This is not the 1st time I have seen this either....


When you can get the client alone, tell them they need to find another trainer


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> No i don't have an accent the way you guys might think i have an accent. I don't sound like salma hayek (or desi arnaz) or something like that. I sound like Gloria Estefan when she talks. That's a "miami" accent. not necessarily a spanish accent. Even english-only speaking people in miami tend to have this accent to some degree.
> 
> Kinda like how new yorkers, or people from boston, or people from the midwest or from minesota have distinct "accents".




I heard the accent before.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> some time this summer, i'm visiting this month to scope it all out. the phoenix/mesa area... will let you know.
> 
> yeah i was not even reading journals anymore. i'm just annoyed with the site's content in general. it's primarily not really fitness-related anymore and quite honestly, an immature handful have pretty much claimed it as their little hang-out. It's not what it used to be.



You could atleast take the time to read my journal.  Its all fitness shit in there


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

yeah! he went to the gym, weighed in @ 200lbs and drank snapple!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 11, 2006)

Stop it!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 11, 2006)

*Iain - *Thank you  I'm psyched!

*dg - *you know who they are - it's hard to miss them since their crap has taken over! But between monday night and today, it seems to have calmed down a bit. I will call on your super powers, though, if they start it up again! By the way, I am really sorry for not responding to yoru email yet! i did get it! dont' know what's wrong with me, been letting things sit unanswered for days now...

*Dale - *believe me i don't use the open chat section... it's  

*Burner - *Thanks! And the protein is All The Whey (i say so in my post), Chocolate, Pineapple, Orange Creamsicle are the three flavors.

As far as correcting a PT, i might go talk to the tainer's manager and tell him you've seen this person training a few clients and he seems to need a refresher on what good form looks like because he's doing more harm than good with his clients. If the PT manager is unresponsive and you really care, then go talk to the client as dg suggests. That's what I would do anyway.

*PreMier -* That's right!  You did hear the accent before! And you LAUGHED at me


----------



## ZECH (Jan 11, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *dg - you know who they are - it's hard to miss them since their crap has taken over! But between monday night and today, it seems to have calmed down a bit. I will call on your super powers, though, if they start it up again! By the way, I am really sorry for not responding to yoru email yet! i did get it! dont' know what's wrong with me, been letting things sit unanswered for days now...
> 
> *


*
Oh, i have some more updates now for ya. Not sure if P has mentioned any of it??*


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


Sir...I am offended...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *Burner - *Thanks! And the protein is All The Whey (i say so in my post), Chocolate, Pineapple, Orange Creamsicle are the three flavors.
> *PreMier -* That's right! You did hear the accent before! And you LAUGHED at me


 
this right here? http://www.allthewhey.com/index.asp?OVRAW=%22All%20The%20Whey%22&OVKEY=whey&OVMTC=standard

(sorry to act dumb, but that didn't sound like a company name..or I did not read back far enough)


Jake??? U laughed at her???for the shame of it, man! (ok, I had sme fun w/ Rissole's accent..but he is Australian...THAT'S completely different!)


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 11, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Oh, i have some more updates now for ya. Not sure if P has mentioned any of it??



No. P doesn't gossip with me. Do tell


----------



## ZECH (Jan 11, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> No. P doesn't gossip with me. Do tell


I'll send you another e-mail.

Edit................SENT


----------



## ZECH (Jan 11, 2006)

Well it said I could not send it to you. Did you delete your gmail??
PM me another e-mail.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *PreMier -* That's right!  You did hear the accent before! And you LAUGHED at me



*GoalGetter -* Just so you know I wasnt laughing at you, I was laughing with you.

Just so you know I do have a name   Hi, Im Jake


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 12, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> *GoalGetter -* Just so you know I wasnt laughing at you, I was laughing with you.
> 
> Just so you know I do have a name   Hi, Im Jake



Hi Jake, i'm ivonne. Nice to meet you.  

I honestly just used all screen names when i was replying bcause i was looking at all the messages below the reply box. hahaha!

And ok, fine, I will accept what you say about laughing WITH me. 

Good morning. It's pay day today.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 30, 2006)

Just got back from Arizona. 

Oh. My. God.

I'm just ITCHING to get our shit together and move there this summer.

I've found us jobs, an apartment, and started my school application process.

But enough about that - i just want to say, that Jodi was perhaps the most amazing and generous hostess I've ever had in all my travels requiring the bumming of a couch or spare bed (and food and a ride around town) from people across the United States.

I am at a loss for words when it comes to expressing my gratitude to you, Jodi!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 30, 2006)

Damn very cool! If I was to ever make it out thay way, I would love to meet Jodi!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 30, 2006)

Awesome! Hey, and congrats....see that you're now NSCA-CSCS certified. Btw, what are you studying when you go back to school?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 30, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Just got back from Arizona. Oh. My. God.
> 
> I'm just ITCHING to get our shit together and move there this summer.
> 
> I've found us jobs, an apartment, and started my school application process


 
Jobs -  ????

Where are they giving those out???


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Just got back from Arizona.
> 
> Oh. My. God.
> 
> ...


 
Congrats!  That sounds pretty exciting.

Yeah, Jodi is a wicked nice person... Would love to meet her in person one day


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Jobs -  ????
> 
> Where are they giving those out???




The CSCS cert can take you a long way in the training industry.  It holds some water.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 31, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'm just ITCHING to get our shit together



They make a cream for that.



			
				GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Jodi was perhaps the most amazing and generous hostess I've ever had in all my travels requiring the bumming of a couch or spare bed (and food and a ride around town) from people across the United States.



Reheheheheheally?  

I so want to go, but I so want to stick it out and see what kind of money I can make here.

Did they express happiness that you were a CSCS?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> They make a cream for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't be gay Dale.  Make the move.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 31, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Don't be gay Dale.  Make the move.



It's ghey, and I am being industrious.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 31, 2006)

dg: yes! DAMN cool place! just beautiful, and a slower pace than nyc - for sure!

Denise: Thanks! Yep! Took the test dec. 4 last year. Going back to school for nutrition & food science. It's been a mission so far to get everything i need in order to even apply. As it stands i have to retake my GRE because i'm a dinosaur and my original GRE scores are expired (there is a 5 year limit on those). I also have to take a bunch of pre-requisites for the masters program so that i don't have to get another bachelors degree. And i have to get letters of recommendation from professors who probably don't even remember me anymore, among other things. I'll be happy if I can at least get into the community college there at this rate!

monkey: jobs - there were a few cool gigs, and a few shitty ones at franchise gyms. The jobs i'm referring to that i "found" for us were at a private personal training gym that jodi drove me to, so i could meet a guy she knows through her chiropractor. Well the guy wasn't there but a lady who she knwos was, and she is the new owner, so we all get to talking, and i hand her my resume and tell her our plans and she's all about it! So come june if all is still the same with her, we've got a job. There was one more place like that, but the guy wanted me to start now. He seemed disappointed that i wouldn't be here until june.

iain: Thank you! As for meeting jodi or any of us - perhaps one day you might! You know a bunch of us go to conferences, and meet up and stuff! Join us!  

p-funk: 





> The CSCS cert can take you a long way in the training industry. It holds some water.


Yeah, it holds some water everywhere but World Gym! The fitness manager there, CSCS-certified herself, tells me, "that's great that you're CSCS, but we also require that you be NASM certified. so you'll have 90 days from your date of hire to get that done." I was like, "WHAT?! I don't think so. CSCS is superior to NASM, isn't there some kind of equivalency thing you can do?" And she tells me that she herself has a degree in exercise physiology or something along those lines, but that she was required to get NASM to work at world gym as well... So i just told her, "well i won't waste your time then, because i am not doing it." 

Dale: all ghey-ness aside, you can go be industrious in AZ.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2006)

At Worlds???? They must set the bar higher there than the one I used to belong to here. I saw this PT....was SO bad....I was raelly tempted to tell that client to fire her and get another PT....

Glad to hear that things are looking like they are gonna work out for ya! (just think: y'all will be that much closer and able to go to Vegas in October!)
I may be going to Phoenix sometime this spring / fall to visit friends. Forget summer...I like warm..not HOT...had enough of that crap when used to be be deployed to the sandbox in the mid-east...


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> iain: Thank you! As for meeting jodi or any of us - perhaps one day you might! You know a bunch of us go to conferences, and meet up and stuff! Join us!


 
Well I was hoping to be in NYC sometime this year to catch Yankee game.  But you guys will more then likely be gone by then


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 31, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> p-funk:
> Yeah, it holds some water everywhere but World Gym! The fitness manager there, CSCS-certified herself, tells me, "that's great that you're CSCS, but we also require that you be NASM certified. so you'll have 90 days from your date of hire to get that done." I was like, "WHAT?! I don't think so. CSCS is superior to NASM, isn't there some kind of equivalency thing you can do?" And she tells me that she herself has a degree in exercise physiology or something along those lines, but that she was required to get NASM to work at world gym as well... So i just told her, "well i won't waste your time then, because i am not doing it."




It is because the NASM is trying to get ahead of everyone else by doing that goofy rehab swissball bullshit.  Plus they now offer that MS in Exercise Science.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Well I was hoping to be in NYC sometime this year to catch Yankee game. But you guys will more then likely be gone by then


I'm sure the Diamond Backs are a pretty good team to go and watch....


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2006)

Cept that isn' close to Canada 

And Yankee Stadium is going to be rebuilt


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2006)

mere details...


----------



## Jodi (Jan 31, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Just got back from Arizona.
> 
> Oh. My. God.
> 
> ...


Awwwww, thanks Ivonne   I just hope you had a good time and we got to do everything you wanted to during your visit.  It sure was great having good company and I really enjoyed hanging out with you this weekend.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 31, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Denise: Thanks! Yep! Took the test dec. 4 last year. Going back to school for nutrition & food science. It's been a mission so far to get everything i need in order to even apply. As it stands i have to retake my GRE because i'm a dinosaur and my original GRE scores are expired (there is a 5 year limit on those). I also have to take a bunch of pre-requisites for the masters program so that i don't have to get another bachelors degree. And i have to get letters of recommendation from professors who probably don't even remember me anymore, among other things. I'll be happy if I can at least get into the community college there at this rate!


I'm pretty much in the same boat. I don't want to go back to law school, and am debating grad school. My background is in biopsych, but I would only get a master's in psych if it there was a sports emphasis. However, there aren't that many programs that offer that. So, I was thinking about nutrition or PT.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 1, 2006)

When I worked @ World Gym I was certified by ACE & AFAA

And both of those certs were a total joke


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 1, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> When I worked @ World Gym I was certified by ACE & AFAA
> 
> And both of those certs were a total joke



hahah i'm sorry! 

And there was another gym (Fitness Works, or Fit Works or something like that) that scoffs at all other certifications but their own. They insist all their trainers be APEX certified. and then you have to sell their APEX-brand meal replacements, supplements, protein, etc. as part of your job as a trainer! WTF!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 1, 2006)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I'm pretty much in the same boat. I don't want to go back to law school, and am debating grad school. My background is in biopsych, but I would only get a master's in psych if it there was a sports emphasis. However, there aren't that many programs that offer that. So, I was thinking about nutrition or PT.



Yeah it is tough!!! At least you have SOME kind of scientific background! I have a communications background, and poor patrick has a jazz guitar background! We're really struggling to qualify for these people. The sad part is that both he in his program and me in mine, are probably better qualified than some of the kids coming in from an undergrad in chemistry or something like that, just from the amount of reading we do, and the hands-on work experience. Sadly, it's a piece of paper and a standardized test score that will determine whether we get in or not.  

Oh yeah, and i'm taking my GRE (again) on may 27. I registered for it yesterday and well. whatever happens happens. The first time i took it, i didn't even study for it. I just signed up and showed up a week later to take it. I got a really good score. Then again, I was in school at the time, senior in college. Now i've been out of school for a while, my brain doesn't work the same way anymore, not without some practice, I think. So I'll have to study for it. Or at least take some kind of prep thing for it. Ugh.


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 1, 2006)

Bah. I'll have to take the GRE, which looks easier than the LSAT and other tests (even the SATs). However, fractions and decimals suck and I'm a horrible test taker.


----------

